# The fallacy of black unwed births



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

*CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*

*Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*

"CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year"

*In 2015 there were just over 415,000 babies born to unwed black moms. There were 3,977,745 babies born over all. So the percentage of unwed black babies born as a percentage of all babies was approximately 10,4 percent. Blacks had just over 500,000 babies total.  Whites had over 1.9 million total and over 600,000 babies born to unwed moms or about 16 percent of all unwed births as a percentage of all births. *

_Table I–4. Births to unmarried women, by race and Hispanic origin of mother: United States, each state and territory, 2015, National Vital Statistics Reports, Volume 66, Number 1 ... - CDC
_
The reality of this information shows that whites actually had more unwed children than blacks had children. In 2015 blacks had just over 500,000 children total. Whites had over 620,000 unwed births. Now I'm sure the mathematical "geniuses" around here will try talking their usual trash, but the facts are as they are. The unwed birth percentage of blacks as opposed to the total number of births was just over 10 percent. By both number and percentage whites had more unwed births. Now you can argue the usual dumb white supremacist argument based only on the number of total black babies born and back babies born out of wedlock, but that paints a false picture and that's the picture whites gave been painting for 400 years.


----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2018)

Bait.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 1, 2018)

Kat said:


> Bait.


He doesn’t know how to do anything else. It’s his obsession.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

Ahem, IM2, Blacks are 13% of the population.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.  

So yes, fewer babies are born to unwed black mothers than unwed white mothers.  However, the odds of a black mother being unwed when giving birth are far greater than the odds of a white mother being unwed when giving birth.  The odds of an Asian or Pacific Islander mother being unwed when giving birth are the lowest.

Age is also a big indicator, as the younger a new mother is, the greater the chance she will be unwed.

I'm not sure just what you think you are proving with these statistics.  

Here's the link directly to the CDC report, rather than just the article: https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_03.pdf


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 1, 2018)

Simple two word answer: Margaret Sanger.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> 
> So yes, fewer babies are born to unwed black mothers than unwed white mothers.  However, the odds of a black mother being unwed when giving birth are far greater than the odds of a white mother being unwed when giving birth.  The odds of an Asian or Pacific Islander mother being unwed when giving birth are the lowest.
> 
> ...


Just pushing the Trump agenda


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2018)

The fallacy of IM2's OP.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



Exact 2015 numbers from https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_03.pdf underlined.

*In 2015 there were just over 415,000 *(415,029-non-Hispanic black) *babies born to unwed black moms........ Blacks had just over 500,000 *(589,605-non-Hispanic black)* babies total.  
*
70% of black births were to unwed mothers.

*Whites had over 1.9 million* (2,129,657-non-Hispanic white) *total and over 600,000 *(621,498-non-Hispanic white)* babies born to unwed moms 
*
29% of white births were to unwed mothers.

We can see that 5.13 times the total number of white births, compared to total black births, resulted in 1.5 times the number of out of wedlock white births, compared to out of wedlock black births.

That's why, while total white unwed births are 50% higher, the black unwed birth rate is about 2.4 times the white rate.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> 
> So yes, fewer babies are born to unwed black mothers than unwed white mothers.  However, the odds of a black mother being unwed when giving birth are far greater than the odds of a white mother being unwed when giving birth.  The odds of an Asian or Pacific Islander mother being unwed when giving birth are the lowest.
> 
> ...


*
I'm not sure just what you think you are proving with these statistics.
*
That white math is racist!!!


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


So you're saying it's not fatherlessness, but bad genetics, that is the cause of high rates of black violent crime and stupidity? Agreed!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> 
> So yes, fewer babies are born to unwed black mothers than unwed white mothers.  However, the odds of a black mother being unwed when giving birth are far greater than the odds of a white mother being unwed when giving birth.  The odds of an Asian or Pacific Islander mother being unwed when giving birth are the lowest.
> 
> ...



Montrovant, I have access to that. I know those numbers.I went into the data. I'm proving that the number of black unwed births is actually small when compared to ALL BIRTHS. We ain't talking about no freaking odds because the odds are greater that black married women are not having children compared to white women. What you see here is the same type of bullshit whites try pulling with black on black crime. The truth of this matter montrovant is you believe only half  the story at best. If you cannot look at all the facts don't come thinking you can show me a link to 1/4th of the facts like that's supposed tp mean something.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> 
> So yes, fewer babies are born to unwed black mothers than unwed white mothers.


That's all that matters. Per capita statistics and rates are racist white inventions that don't prove nuthin'!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Baby Mama Drama: Explaining Conservative Deception About Out-of-Wedlock Births in the Black Community*

Ever since my post two days ago, in which I detailed the way the right, a) distorts evidence about social pathology in black communities with regard to crime and out-of-wedlock childbirth, and b) routinely ignores those pathologies that are prevalent in white spaces, I’ve been bombarded with requests for further clarification. Specifically, about the matter of out-of-wedlock childbearing among black women. Folks are apparently confused by the evidence and would like to better understand what I was saying and why conservative arguments about this issue are entirely fraudulent.

I agree that the data is confusing, and so I will try and explain it as clearly as possible.

*First, to recap: when conservatives argue that there is an “illegitimacy” crisis in black America, and that rising out-of-wedlock birthrates are the real cause of black folks’ problems, they demonstrate an inability to actually understand statistics.* The fact is, the birth rate for unmarried black women (births per 1000 such women of childbearing age) is dropping, not rising. For black teens, the birth rate has fallen by half since 1970 and is now at its lowest point ever, and for black women generally the out-of-wedlock birthrate is down by about a third in that same period of time.

However, as conservatives note, it is also true that *the percentage of black births that are out-of-wedlock as a share of all black births* has risen, nearly doubling since 1970, and now stands at just over 72 percent.

Both of these things are true: declining birth rates and fertility rates for unmarried black women (i.e., unmarried black women are increasingly being more and more “responsible” in conservative terms, not less), and also a climbing share of out-of-wedlock kids as a share of all black kids born.
.
Baby Mama Drama: Explaining Conservative Deception About Out-of-Wedlock Births in the Black Community


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



Cool ---- now add in abortions.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bait.
> ...



I'm no more baiting than you and he rest of the whites here like you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



Nah, I won't be doing that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Kat said:


> Bait.



Nutcase.


----------



## USApatriotz (Mar 1, 2018)

But most  white mothers have jobs or family support so they don't depend on Tyrone Dequan knocking off dudes in da hood!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here, but if you go into the data, there are 5 racial listings used: Non-hispanic white, Non-hispanic black, American Indian or Alaskan Native, Asian or Pacific Islanders, and Hispanic.  The CDC report lists the percentages of babies born within each race to unmarried mothers.  In order, those percentages are 29.2, 70.4, 65.8, 16.4, and 52.9.
> ...



Has anyone claimed that the number of black babies born to unwed mothers is a majority of all births?

The numbers indicate that black women have babies out of wedlock at a higher rate than other races.  The numbers also indicate that young women have babies out of wedlock at a higher rate than older women.  Whites and hispanics both had higher total numbers of births out of wedlock.  Blacks had a higher rate of births out of wedlock.  These are all true statements based on the CDC data.  And?  

What is the point you are making?  Are you just wanting to point out that black babies born to unwed mothers are a bit less than 10% of total births?  OK.....that's an odd reason to make a thread, though.

I don't "believe only half the story at best."  I haven't even heard just what you consider the story to be.

By the way, blacks had a higher rate of Cesarean births than any other race.  Should I make a thread about that?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 1, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



These are very disturbing figures. Your date- 415,000 unwed births out of 500,000 total births from blacks. That means that nearly 80% of black births are to unwed mothers. We need to address this as a society.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

USApatriotz said:


> But most  white mothers have jobs or family support so they don't depend on Tyrone Dequan knocking off dudes in da hood!



The psychosis just doesn't stop.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The numbers do not indicate what you say. OK? .That's my point. I have a real good reason for making this thread and you as the so called "colorblind" white don't seem to understand why. It is to shut up those who are racists and want to parade this bullshit 70 percent all the time using it as a moral judgment of blacks. OK? So you stay confused as to why I did this, but understand that when we talk about these things it's time whites looked at total numbers, There were more white children born out of wedlock than  total backs who were born. You can excuse that by talking about rates and probability all you want, but that doesn't change the total number.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



LOL! There were more than 500,000 blacks. And what you needs to address is the more  than 621,000 whites born out of wedlock, which means whites had more out of wedlock births than backs had total births.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



Yawn.  Your excuses just don't have merit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What excuses? Where?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

What I'm getting out of this is that fewer black women are having children. But those that do, 7 0% of them have children out of wedlock. What that portends  is that as the number of black women having babies continues to decrease,  those having babies out of wedlock are going to keep the unwed birth rate high. So even if it gets down to 100 black births per year with 90%  to unwed mothers,.white pundits are going to see that as a crisis and ignore the decrease in the black fertility rate.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Everywhere. The only rate that counts is the total.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Total isn't a rate, moron.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 2, 2018)

The genetic disorders in the Black population include:
low levels of vitamin D due to skin pigmentation
low levels of subcutaneous fat an adaptation to tropical hyperthermia
And while this list can be extended why are blacks reared by whites smarter than whites reared by whites?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



But it does mean something. I just wonder what you white folks are going to do about all those unwed mothers in your community. You've got all the advantages and all the resources and you still have over 600,000 unwed mothers.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> What I'm getting out of this is that fewer black women are having children. But those that do, 7 0% of them have children out of wedlock. What that portends  is that as the number of black women having babies continues to decrease,  those having babies out of wedlock are going to keep the unwed birth rate high. So even if it gets down to 100 black births per year with 90%  to unwed mothers,.white pundits are going to see that as a crisis and ignore the decrease in the black fertility rate.





Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The only rate that counts is the total.

Moron.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...





Kat said:


> Bait.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



I don't know where you went to school but wherever it was they didn't teach you much math. There is one and only one way to determine the percentage of unwed Black births. You create a fraction with the number of unwed Black births on the top and the total number of Black births on the bottom. Then you divide the top number by the bottom. You do the same thing for White mothers, dividing the number of illegitimate White births by the total number of White births. Then you can compare the percentage of illegitimate Black births to the percentage of illegitimate White births.

I don't know how old you are but you must be very young because there are countless studies and many millions of references to the number of unmarried births by race and they all show the same thing: About 70 percent of Black children are born to unwed mothers compared to about 30% for White mothers. You notion that the illegitimacy rate for Black mother is only about 10 is laughable. Here is one of millions of links:

“More than three quarters of African American births are to unmarried women, nearly double the illegitimacy rate of all other births, according to new federal data.

“The National Center for Health Statistics said that in 2015, 77.3 percent of non-immigrant black births were illegitimate. The national non-immigrant average is 42 percent, and it was 30 percent for whites.

“More than three quarters of African American births are to unmarried women, nearly double the illegitimacy rate of all other births, according to new federal data.

“The National Center for Health Statistics said that in 2015, 77.3 percent of non-immigrant black births were illegitimate. The national non-immigrant average is 42 percent, and it was 30 percent for whites."

77% black births to single moms, 49% for Hispanic immigrants

CONCLUSION: Every study, including those done by various government agencies and elements in the private sector prove the same thing: the percentage of illegitimate Black children is much higher than the percentage of illegitimate White children. I wouldn't be surprised if White mothers had a greater number (not percentage) of illegitimate births because there are a lot more White mothers (around six times as many).

PS: Using the figures you provided (415,000 Black babies born to unwed mothers and only a little over 500,000 total Black births), the percentage of illegitimate Black births would be 83 percent.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bait.
> ...




You strictly made this thread (and ones like it) to bait people so you could call them names. It's what you do.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

The Professor said:


> I don't know how old you are but you must be very young because there are countless studies and many millions of references to the number of unmarried births by race and they all show the same thing: About 70 percent of Black children are born to unwed mothers compared to about 30% for White mothers. *You notion that the illegitimacy rate for Black mother is only about 10 is laughable. *Here is one of millions of links:



Your reading comprehension is very flawed even for a fake professor. IM2 wrote that the unwed Black rate is only 10% of  all unwed births in the USA. See how eager you were to rush to judgment and make a fool of yourself while doing so?



The Professor said:


> PS: Using the figures you provided (425,000 Black babies born to unwed mothers and only a little over 500,000 total Black births), the percentage of illegitimate Black births would be 83 percent.



Again, you are an incompetent oaf trying to look smart and fucking up all the while.
The figures you posted aren't the figures  IM2 provided. He used RED bold highlighted letters and you still got it wrong. The numbers Im2 used was 415,000 babies born to unwed black mothers out of 500,000. and the percentage would be
83 %. Your mistake was probably a typo but it makes you look foolish. BTW if you use the 425,000 figure the percentage would be 85%.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how old you are but you must be very young because there are countless studies and many millions of references to the number of unmarried births by race and they all show the same thing: About 70 percent of Black children are born to unwed mothers compared to about 30% for White mothers. *You notion that the illegitimacy rate for Black mother is only about 10 is laughable. *Here is one of millions of links:
> ...



You're as ignorant as he is. He was using a wrong method to compare illegitimacy rates and I showed him (and you) the right way. He was comparing the number of illegitimate Black births to the total number of all births for all races and and that doesn't prove anything. He divided 415,000 by 3,977,745 and came up with 10.4 percent.. Than he did the same thing for unwed White births and cam up with 15 percent. This is supposed to prove that Whites have a bigger problem than Blacks and it does not. The reason why White women have a greater greater percentage of illegitimate births – COMPARED TO THE ENTIRE NUMBER OF BIRTHS FOR ALL RACES - is that there are a hell of a lot more White mothers than Black mothers. Now, my unenlightened, uneducated antagonist, tell me which race has the greater problem with illegitimate births. The answer: Blacks. The “statistics” provided by your friend are meaningless and produce misleading information. The statistics I provided are real and relevant.

Hypothetically, if there were 500,000 Black births and the were ALL illegitimate, and there were five times as many White births with 600,000 being illegitimate, which race you conclude had the greater problem. The OP seems to think White women do and he is wrong.

Now, I showed you both the right way to do it and and I am done with both of you and this thread.



You have the last word. I'm outta here.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Kat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



No, I made this thread to show that the belief about unwed births are fallacy.  You called me the name. Secondly there are 1,000 white racist troll threads or more in this section.  The ones I have seen does not contain nary a comment from you calling anyone a baiter.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

The Professor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



Blacks had approximately 593,000 babies total. I am 57 and have read one sided stats from white agencies all my life.

Actually you cmpare the unwed births to the total number of births. That how they go the 40 percent out of wedlock birth rate. You know putting 1,600,208 over 3,977,745 and then dividing. So you take the 415,000 and put that over the 1,600,208 and you end up with 26 percent of all unwed children were back. Now if you only go by black births total compared to unwed births only by backs you get your total, But when we look at unwed births as a societal or cultural problem then we must look at  the entire picture not just one race make the claim. So then we look at the total number of blacks born out of wedlock 415,000 and we put  that over the 3,977,745 to come to the conclusion that 10.4 prcent of all races born were back out of wedlock babies.

So unless you went to the Kollege of the KI KLUX KLAN, the numbers shown represent the total number of black  babies born out of wedlock as a percentage of total births in America in 2015. 10.4 percent. md in the usual white r axis fashion, you want to deny that having more out of wedlock births than blacks had total births doesn't represent a problem only the manufactured story of backs having a 70 percent unwed rate is much more of a problem.

So if you are t he professor, I'm the dean. So is JQPublic.

Oh I see mr chicken ran away.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





The Professor said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



No... I understand the statistical disparity in the data given to us unilaterally by a race of people who hate Blacks. And I accept the data with a tongue in cheek approach for that reason. There, presently is no Black agency in existence willing  or able to validate  such a large database.. So,  reluctantly, I play the  proportional game with some modicum of faith, but not totally,  that the numbers might be accurate.

If the data is accurate, and that's a big IF,... what does it portend? You say it shows Blacks have a bigger problem than do whites because, the Black rate of unwed births is 5 times more than the percentage of Blacks represented in the  general population. But so what? As you may know, 75% of Blacks live above the poverty level. That means most of those kids born to unwed moms are not impoverished.
Also the myth of the absentee Black father clouds the issue and gives people like you a false impression of Black life as one of hopeless poverty. Unfortunately, most of that judgement is fed by the media. But  more objective studies have shown that while Blacks may have higher unwed birthrates Black fathers take responsibility for their kids, they generally pay their court ordered child support, and they interact with their children. Unwed motherhood and or unwed fatherhood is not as vast a problem in the back community as white pundits imagine. According to the same study, Black fathers are more involved with their kids than their white or Hispanic counterparts.

"Josh Levs points this out in his new book, “All In,” in a chapter titled “How Black Dads Are Doing Best of All (But There’s Still a Crisis).” One fact that Levs quickly establishes is that most black fathers in America live with their children: “There are about 2.5 million black fathers living with their children and about 1.7 million living apart from them.”
Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All
“So then,” you may ask, “how is it that 72 percent of black children are born to single mothers? How can both be true?”


Here are two things to consider:

First, there are a growing number of people who live together but don’t marry. Those mothers are still single, even though the child’s father may be in the home. And, as The Washington Post reported last year:

“The share of unmarried couples who opted to have ‘shotgun cohabitations’ — moving in together after a pregnancy — surpassed ‘shotgun marriages’ for the first time during the last decade, according to a forthcoming paper from the National Center for Health Statistics, part of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.”

Given the context of the excerpted article, which I agree with, the statistical data  may be factual but not contextual. It is the assumptions generated by the data that bothers me. Such data tends to bolster the low opinion many  white people have of Blacks anyway; and. political decisions affecting them may hinge on negative opinions. In an attempt to counter that negative imagery, I entered this discussion, not so much as to dispute the data but to frame it in a more positive light.

But you did enter the wrong numbers of illegitimate Black births initially which you have since corrected. Also,  Black unwed births are about  10.4 % of all births unwed and wed while white unwed births are about 15.1% of  total US births.
Add them together and we see,not counting Hispanic and Asian unwed births ,
the AMERICAN PROBLEM is already at 25.5%. It isn't a Black or White problem...its an American problem and we ALL need to get together to fix it if that is the goal.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Simple two word answer: Margaret Sanger.


Simple one word answer: false


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

Kat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



You're giving him far too much credit. Him and his cohorts just don't understand the relevance of per capita statistics, it's a recurring theme down here in race relations.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 2, 2018)

Why in the world would a white person want to talk about BLACK illegitimacy ? In my experience nearly every white person who has done that had no true concern for blacks. Because those who did, those who were truly concerned about illegitimacy, were also just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 2, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Why in the world would a white person want to talk about BLACK illegitimacy ? In my experience nearly every white person who has done that had no true concern for blacks. Because those who did, those who were truly concerned about illegitimacy, were also just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.



Sir, observe the fail this thread is. Observe who the OP is. That is all.

I'll interject that the  number of unwed mothers these days is saddening. White or black.

Perhaps the state should not reward them as much as they do.

When the state pays unwed mothers out of the daddies they pushed away's pockets, that's insanity.

I learned about that when I was 23, it disgusted me as to how some women do.

It was a white girl I learned it about, but black girls do it too, and a little bit more often.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 In your opinion, what is the relevance of  per capita statistics as it pertains to race in America? Should we be making distinctions based on racial statistics that do nothing but divide us further?  What good does it do for anyone to know what  the percentage of Black unwed mothers is if most of those Black children are being taken care of by both parents, unwed or not? That claim has existed for decades  even as , in raw numbers,  albeit with a lower per capita percentage, more whites are  having children out of wedlock.

I am beginning to have reservations about the "problem" RW conservatives attribute to out of wedlock births. While some pundits have succeeded in tying crime and poverty to single parenthood, they have looked at Black marriage statistics only  to come to the wrong conclusion about out of wedlock births. Overlooked  or purposely ignored, are critical markers   found in studies that show wide spread single parenthood is an illusion fomented by white curmudgeons who cannot relate to the Black community. Even though marriage rates are low two parent homes are not  the inevitable result as many whites think.

 Given that perspective, can you blame  truth seekers like IM2 and me for working to expose the truth as revealed above? Proportional statistics do not tell the whole story.Frankly, it appears the  data serves one clear purpose: to make white people feel good about themselves.  LBJ underscored that phenomenon empirically with the following  iconic observance:


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> In your opinion, what is the relevance of  per capita statistics as it pertains to race in America? Should we be making distinctions based on racial statistics that do nothing but divide us further?  What good does it do for anyone to know what  the percentage of Black unwed mothers is if most of those Black children are being taken care of by both parents, unwed or not? That claim has existed for decades  even as , in raw numbers,  albeit with a lower per capita percentage, more whites are  having children out of wedlock.



It's relevant because there's a high rate of crime among young black men, gang affiliation etc. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to link the two trends. Should we not talk about important issues because they make black people feel bad? I'd be interested in seeing some proof that more black fathers take an active role in their kid's lives than those who just bail on them. There are more illegitimate white births in total because there are many more white people.



JQPublic1 said:


> I am beginning to have reservations about the "problem" RW conservatives attribute to out of wedlock births. While some pundits have succeeded in tying crime and poverty to single parenthood, they have looked at Black marriage statistics only  to come to the wrong conclusion about out of wedlock births. Overlooked  or purposely ignored, are critical markers   found in studies that show wide spread single parenthood is an illusion fomented by white curmudgeons who cannot relate to the Black community. Even though marriage rates are low two parent homes are not  the inevitable result as many whites think.



Family values is one of the core tenets of conservative thought. We're not just pretending to think that intact families are the ideal situation for kids to grow up in. Not all conservatives are racially aware white people like me, many of them (those curmudgeons you are talking about) are evangelical types who love the Jews for some reason and try really hard not to think about race and where they came from. (heathen Europe) If color is truly only skin deep as some would have us believe, then black problems are human problems therefore we should be allowed to talk about it without fear of being labeled racist.




JQPublic1 said:


> Given that perspective, can you blame  truth seekers like IM2 and me for working to expose the truth as revealed above? Proportional statistics do not tell the whole story.Frankly, it appears the  data serves one clear purpose: to make white people feel good about themselves.  LBJ underscored that phenomenon empirically with the following  iconic observance:



IM2 does NOT try to bridge any divides or expose truth. All he ever does is blame white people for everything bad that's ever happened in human history. He's not alone, this sort of thing is common all over the internet, on college campuses, in entertainment and even in the mainstream news. I'm sick of it. You, I'm not so sure of. I don't blame either of you for sticking up for your people. That's what I do down here in this cesspool called race relations, not look down on the "colored man" but defend my kin from Black supremacist hate mongers like IM2 and Asclepias.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would a white person want to talk about BLACK illegitimacy ? In my experience nearly every white person who has done that had no true concern for blacks. Because those who did, those who were truly concerned about illegitimacy, were also just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> ...



The sad thing is your understanding of the Black community. Out of wedlock birth does not mean what conservative whites project it does in  Black households.  Most of those children still have two parents that just decided to cohabit instead of marry. That phenomenon  isn't just taking place in  Black America, some all white European nations also have exceedingly high out of wedlock births.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion, what is the relevance of  per capita statistics as it pertains to race in America? Should we be making distinctions based on racial statistics that do nothing but divide us further?  What good does it do for anyone to know what  the percentage of Black unwed mothers is if most of those Black children are being taken care of by both parents, unwed or not? That claim has existed for decades  even as , in raw numbers,  albeit with a lower per capita percentage, more whites are  having children out of wedlock.
> ...



Are you saying the larger number of white crimes is diminished by proportionality? Usually critics of the Black community see those FBI stats showing considerable White criminality  as an afterthought not worthy of debate. But the uninformed linking of so-called trends may be  more of a societal problem than you realize. It is especially onerous to the majority of Blacks who are trying to do the right thing. Assumptions such as yours lead to discrimination and marginalization of an entire people based on statistical innuendo and misunderstandings by millions of white people who  have never had a black friend or associate.



JQPublic1 said:


> I am beginning to have reservations about the "problem" RW conservatives attribute to out of wedlock births. While some pundits have succeeded in tying crime and poverty to single parenthood, they have looked at Black marriage statistics only  to come to the wrong conclusion about out of wedlock births. Overlooked  or purposely ignored, are critical markers   found in studies that show wide spread single parenthood is an illusion fomented by white curmudgeons who cannot relate to the Black community. Even though marriage rates are low two parent homes are not  the inevitable result as many whites think.





			
				impuretrash said:
			
		

> values is one of the core tenets of conservative thought. We're not just pretending to think that intact families are the ideal situation for kids to grow up in. Not all conservatives are racially aware white people like me, many of them (those curmudgeons you are talking about) are evangelical types who love the Jews for some reason and try really hard not to think about race and where they came from. (heathen Europe) If color is truly only skin deep as some would have us believe, then black problems are human problems therefore we should be allowed to talk about it without fear of being labeled racist.


 Your notion of family values include marriages that have about a 40% chance of ending in divorce before the children reach puberty. Consider that in
*2016 there were * 2,245,404  newly weds out of a population of
323,127,513. ( 49 states)  Thats a rate of  6.9 per 1000

But there were 827,261 divorces or annulments during the same period  out of a population of 257,904,548 (46 states) with a rate of 3.2 per 1000.

Obviously the divorce rates would be even worse if
California, Georgia, Hawaii, Indiana, Minnesota, and New Mexico had included their data.

My point? Your moral judgement is flawed in that the relevance  of marriage, as an institution, is  thought by some experts to be declining. The high divorce rate is symptomatic of that paradigm. And  single parenthood is an  more of an inevitable  reality than the Black and white couples who chose to cohabit rather  than opt for matri- MONEY. And the argument that marriage protects the children in case of divorce is bogus too. There are more White and Hispanic deadbeat dads than there are Black deadbeat dads.










JQPublic1 said:


> Given that perspective, can you blame  truth seekers like IM2 and me for working to expose the truth as revealed above? Proportional statistics do not tell the whole story.Frankly, it appears the  data serves one clear purpose: to make white people feel good about themselves.  LBJ underscored that phenomenon empirically with the following  iconic observance:





			
				impuretrash said:
			
		

> IM2 does NOT try to bridge any divides or expose truth. All he ever does is blame white people for everything bad that's ever happened in human history. He's not alone, this sort of thing is common all over the internet, on college campuses, in entertainment and even in the mainstream news. I'm sick of it. You, I'm not so sure of. I don't blame either of you for sticking up for your people. That's what I do down here in this cesspool called race relations, not look down on the "colored man" but defend my kin from Black supremacist hate mongers like IM2 and Asclepias.



US MB is decidedly a sounding board for a number of political viewpoints. But  the overwhelming majority of contributors here are radicalized White males and the women who love them. In this  environment, I can understand why IM2 or Asclepias could be taunted enough to reciprocate against the extreme anti-Black sentiment found  in these forums. I have been just as vociferous and just as militant as they have at times.  That doesn't make me a hater of ALL White people it just makes me a hater of a certain kind of White person. I do regret using pejoratives and other verbal defense mechanisms to counter some of the more viral racists on this board but I  am unapologetic for doing so. If the board tolerates vile anti Black  depictions and taunts by racists, who, BTW, have gotten good ratings from many Whites I thought were liberal.  Some white respondents do condemn the blatant racists here, but not enough.

As for IM2 and Asclepias, I see them as intelligent Blacks who are simply fighting back against overwhelming odds.  They don't have the luxury of separating the bad guys from the good. Trying to be diplomatic in the face of  viral racism is not an option that works here. I know I've tried it. Yet I'm still convinced there are  white people here who really want to have a civil discussion about topics that affect Blacks and whites alike.  I'd much rather engage people like that than those who thrown  statistical data at me that I have no control over nor faith in.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It’s the high number of unwed births as a percentage of total births I find so disturbing. Blacks are less than 15% of the population, but they contribute more than 30% of unwed births. It’s a math thingy, maybe that’s why you struggle with it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion, what is the relevance of  per capita statistics as it pertains to race in America? Should we be making distinctions based on racial statistics that do nothing but divide us further?  What good does it do for anyone to know what  the percentage of Black unwed mothers is if most of those Black children are being taken care of by both parents, unwed or not? That claim has existed for decades  even as , in raw numbers,  albeit with a lower per capita percentage, more whites are  having children out of wedlock.
> ...



You are apparently one of those poorly educated semi literate whites. I blame whites for what they have dine. If you are butthurt, then understand that whites should not have done it. You know nothing about family values. All you are here doing is expressing your belief in white supremacy. We won't be bridging anything by looking at things your way. You and those like you are responsible for the division here and those like you keep us divided. We aren't the hatemongers, you are.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Are you saying the larger number of white crimes is diminished by proportionality? Usually critics of the Black community see those FBI stats showing considerable White criminality  as an afterthought not worthy of debate. But the uninformed linking of so-called trends may be  more of a societal problem than you realize. It is especially onerous to the majority of Blacks who are trying to do the right thing. Assumptions such as yours lead to discrimination and marginalization of an entire people based on statistical innuendo and misunderstandings by millions of white people who  have never had a black friend or associate.



I understand that the ugly truth about black crime rates is a bitter pill to swallow, but it doesn't make it any less true. 13% of the population commits around 50% of the total homicides. Less than 13% if you factor in the male to female ratio. Black males are statistically more likely to commit murder than white males, by a huge margin. And that's not even factoring in all of the other crimes like robbery and assault all of which hover around 50% or higher among the black community. Sorry if it offends you, but it's true.



JQPublic1 said:


> US MB is decidedly a sounding board for a number of political viewpoints. But  the overwhelming majority of contributors here are radicalized White males and the women who love them. In this  environment, I can understand why IM2 or Asclepias could be taunted enough to reciprocate against the extreme anti-Black sentiment found  in these forums. I have been just as vociferous and just as militant as they have at times.  That doesn't make me a hater of ALL White people it just makes me a hater of a certain kind of White person. I do regret using pejoratives and other verbal defense mechanisms to counter some of the more viral racists on this board but I  am unapologetic for doing so. If the board tolerates vile anti Black  depictions and taunts by racists, who, BTW, have gotten good ratings from many Whites I thought were liberal.  Some white respondents do condemn the blatant racists here, but not enough.



Seems to me that the left and right point of view is close to equally balanced here. Trolls on both sides of the spectrum constantly slinging mud at one another, hardly any real discussion and nobody ever admits to being wrong. Are the right leaning trolls any more "radicalized" than the left leaning ones? ...and if IM2 and Asclepias are justified in going around saying white people are genetically inferior and have never done anything good for the world, smell like wet dogs etc, then how can it be wrong for white people to punch back? News and entertainment media constantly demonize and belittle us, not to mention our own elected politicians. Trump was elected in large part due to white people being fed up with the double standard.



JQPublic1 said:


> As for IM2 and Asclepias, I see them as intelligent Blacks who are simply fighting back against overwhelming odds.  They don't have the luxury of separating the bad guys from the good. Trying to be diplomatic in the face of  viral racism is not an option that works here. I know I've tried it. Yet I'm still convinced there are  white people here who really want to have a civil discussion about topics that affect Blacks and whites alike.  I'd much rather engage people like that than those who thrown  statistical data at me that I have no control over nor faith in.



Recently I tried to appeal to common decency but your pal Asclepias reminded me that he thinks that white women and children in South Africa deserve to be raped and murdered for occupying "black land" and would like to see similar uprisings happen here in America. Is that what you call intelligent diplomacy? Was he serious or just trolling? I don't know.

Anyway, basically what I want you to understand is black people's problems aren't my fault and I am sick of being blamed for them.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You are apparently one of those poorly educated semi literate whites. I blame whites for what they have dine. If you are butthurt, then understand that whites should not have done it. You know nothing about family values. All you are here doing is expressing your belief in white supremacy. We won't be bridging anything by looking at things your way. You and those like you are responsible for the division here and those like you keep us divided. We aren't the hatemongers, you are.



Oh, shut up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


Percentages are not your friend dumb ass. 70 percent of all black mothers giving birth were unwed.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying the larger number of white crimes is diminished by proportionality? Usually critics of the Black community see those FBI stats showing considerable White criminality  as an afterthought not worthy of debate. But the uninformed linking of so-called trends may be  more of a societal problem than you realize. It is especially onerous to the majority of Blacks who are trying to do the right thing. Assumptions such as yours lead to discrimination and marginalization of an entire people based on statistical innuendo and misunderstandings by millions of white people who  have never had a black friend or associate.
> ...



Im skeptical of crime statistics generated unilaterally by Whites to demonize which are ONLY used to demonize the entire Back population. I don't see the wisdom in any Black person taking those derogatory statistics at face value just because their enemies say they are true.  Some whites are refusing to drink the statistical kool-aid too. For instance Tim Wise, noted race relations gets to the nitty gritty of race based statistics:

Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data

"* *Only about 1 percent of African Americans* — and no more than 2 percent of black males — will commit a violent crime in a given year;

* Even though there are more black-on-white interracial crimes than white-on-black interracial crimes, this fact is not evidence of anti-white racial targeting by black offenders. Rather, it is completely explained by two factors having nothing to do with anti-white bias: namely, the general differences in rates of criminal offending, and the rates at which whites and blacks encounter one another (and thus, have the opportunity to victimize one another). Once these two factors are “controlled for” in social science terms, *the actual rates of black-on-white crime are lower than random chance would predict*;

* *No more than 0.7 percent (seven-tenths of one percent) of African Americans will commit a violent crime against a white person* in a given year, and *fewer than 0.3 (three-tenths of one percent) of whites will be victimized by a black person in a given year*;

* *Whites are 6 times as likely to be murdered by another white person as by a black person*; and overall, *the percentage of white Americans who will be murdered by a black offender in a given year is only 2/10,000ths of 1 percent* (0.0002). This means that only 1 in every 500,000 white people will be murdered by a black person in a given year. Although the numbers of black-on-white homicides are higher than the reverse (447 to 218 in 2010), the 218 black victims of white murderers is actually a higher percentage of the black population interracially killed than the 447 white victims of black murderers as a percentage of the white population. In fact, *any given black person is 2.75 times as likely to be murdered by a white person as any given white person is to be murdered by an African American*."
Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data





JQPublic1 said:


> US MB is decidedly a sounding board for a number of political viewpoints. But  the overwhelming majority of contributors here are radicalized White males and the women who love them. In this  environment, I can understand why IM2 or Asclepias could be taunted enough to reciprocate against the extreme anti-Black sentiment found  in these forums. I have been just as vociferous and just as militant as they have at times.  That doesn't make me a hater of ALL White people it just makes me a hater of a certain kind of White person. I do regret using pejoratives and other verbal defense mechanisms to counter some of the more viral racists on this board but I  am unapologetic for doing so. If the board tolerates vile anti Black  depictions and taunts by racists, who, BTW, have gotten good ratings from many Whites I thought were liberal.  Some white respondents do condemn the blatant racists here, but not enough.





			
				impuretrash said:
			
		

> Seems to me that the left and right point of view is close to equally balanced here. Trolls on both sides of the spectrum constantly slinging mud at one another, hardly any real discussion and nobody ever admits to being wrong. Are the right leaning trolls any more "radicalized" than the left leaning ones? ...and if IM2 and Asclepias are justified in going around saying white people are genetically inferior and have never done anything good for the world, smell like wet dogs etc, then how can it be wrong for white people to punch back? News and entertainment media constantly demonize and belittle us, not to mention our own elected politicians. Trump was elected in large part due to white people being fed up with the double standard.



 I guess we see things differently.  The board is overwhelmingly RIGHT leaning and extreme racist banter flourishes here. I can't speak for my brothers IM2 and Asclepias but I will say I cannot fault them for fighting fire with fire.  Black posters didn't come here with racial animus in their hearts. They came here looking for  intelligent titillating conversation.  Instead, What they met  when putting forth their experiences and histories was outright verbal race war.

White newcomers  and those with more moderate views on race  aren't aware of the context in which Blacks sometimes respond to insults about their entire race. All they see is a Black man spouting invectives about white people. They don't care that ShootSpeeders still uses the caricature of Obama and Michele as apes, or that most of the anti-Black propaganda fed by race based crime statistics and news media are flawed. It is interesting you think the  White owned media demonizes white people. That statement is so ridiculous I fail to see the value of making it. 

 TO  Radicalized Whiet males,  every  derogatory report about Blacks is all true and any Black person  or advocate that  voices doubt about any of it is  a delusional racist. Obviously, Black posters aren't going to accept that view and will comment  aggressively when they find it.  I 'm sorry for those innocent whites and blacks caught up in the verbal  war zone but I guess well will  just have to write them off as collateral damage.



JQPublic1 said:


> As for IM2 and Asclepias, I see them as intelligent Blacks who are simply fighting back against overwhelming odds.  They don't have the luxury of separating the bad guys from the good. Trying to be diplomatic in the face of  viral racism is not an option that works here. I know I've tried it. Yet I'm still convinced there are  white people here who really want to have a civil discussion about topics that affect Blacks and whites alike.  I'd much rather engage people like that than those who thrown  statistical data at me that I have no control over nor faith in.





			
				impuretrash said:
			
		

> Recently I tried to appeal to common decency but your pal Asclepias reminded me that he thinks that white women and children in South Africa deserve to be raped and murdered for occupying "black land" and would like to see similar uprisings happen here in America. Is that what you call intelligent diplomacy? Was he serious or just trolling? I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, basically what I want you to understand is black people's problems aren't my fault and I am sick of being blamed for them.



Again, I can't speak for Asclepias any more than he can speak for me. We both are free thinkers so our opinions do not  necessarily  reflect the sentiments of all Black people in America or anywhere else although we do agree on  most things including the controlling demeaning nature of whites when it comes to issues concerning  social interactions  between us and them. Even now you point to black people's problems as something you know something about. Do you really know what Black people's problems are or are you just relying on Fox News and non contextual statistics to do that for you?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



Slow down gunny and take a deep breath. IM2 has already acknowledged the statistic pertaining to 72% of Black births being out of wedlock. You guys are quick to rush to judgement and marginalize what Blacks say. Here is the post where IM2 explains what you just did:


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are apparently one of those poorly educated semi literate whites. I blame whites for what they have dine. If you are butthurt, then understand that whites should not have done it. You know nothing about family values. All you are here doing is expressing your belief in white supremacy. We won't be bridging anything by looking at things your way. You and those like you are responsible for the division here and those like you keep us divided. We aren't the hatemongers, you are.
> ...



No.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying the larger number of white crimes is diminished by proportionality? Usually critics of the Black community see those FBI stats showing considerable White criminality  as an afterthought not worthy of debate. But the uninformed linking of so-called trends may be  more of a societal problem than you realize. It is especially onerous to the majority of Blacks who are trying to do the right thing. Assumptions such as yours lead to discrimination and marginalization of an entire people based on statistical innuendo and misunderstandings by millions of white people who  have never had a black friend or associate.
> ...



Whites will get blamed for what whites do. So if you are sick, see a doctor.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Im skeptical of crime statistics generated unilaterally by Whites to demonize which are ONLY used to demonize the entire Back population. I don't see the wisdom in any Black person taking those derogatory statistics at face value just because their enemies say they are true.  Some whites are refusing to drink the statistical kool-aid too. For instance Tim Wise, noted race relations gets to the nitty gritty of race based statistics:
> Race, Crime and Statistical Malpractice: How the Right Manipulates White Fear With Bogus Data



I can't help but notice how you characterized whites as the "enemy" of blacks. If you choose to believe FBI crime statistics are some kind of racist conspiracy to make black people look bad, that's your choice. Disagreeing with your opinions doesn't make me your enemy. I know from experience though, that disagreeing with a social justice warrior is morally reprehensible and an covert admission of being a devout adherent of Nazism. Tim Wise is nothing but a race hustler and nothing he says should ever be taken seriously. Also, he's not white, he's Jewish, so there's that.




JQPublic1 said:


> I guess we see things differently.  The board is overwhelmingly RIGHT leaning and extreme racist banter flourishes here. I can't speak for my brothers IM2 and Asclepias but I will say I cannot fault them for fighting fire with fire.  Black posters didn't come here with racial animus in their hearts. They came here looking for  intelligent titillating conversation.  Instead, What they met  when putting forth their experiences and histories was outright verbal race war.
> 
> White newcomers  and those with more moderate views on race  aren't aware of the context in which Blacks sometimes respond to insults about their entire race. All they see is a Black man spouting invectives about white people. They don't care that ShootSpeeders still uses the caricature of Obama and Michele as apes, or that most of the anti-Black propaganda fed by race based crime statistics and news media are flawed. It is interesting you think the  White owned media demonizes white people. That statement is so ridiculous I fail to see the value of making it.
> 
> TO  Radicalized Whiet males,  every  derogatory report about Blacks is all true and any Black person  or advocate that  voices doubt about any of it is  a delusional racist. Obviously, Black posters aren't going to accept that view and will comment  aggressively when they find it.  I 'm sorry for those innocent whites and blacks caught up in the verbal  war zone but I guess well will  just have to write them off as collateral damage.



There's the double standard again. Poor innocent black racists, they can't help it! whitey made them do it! It's ok to be racist so long as you're black! Own your shit, white people aren't holding a gun to your head and forcing you to type stuff online. It's called taking personal responsibility. As for the "ridiculous" concept of "white owned" media demonizing white people, I could provide hundreds and hundreds of examples but you know how google works. Search "white men"; read it and weep.

Almost every corporate media CEO is Jewish BTW, the media from top to bottom is overwhelmingly run by jews. 




JQPublic1 said:


> Again, I can't speak for Asclepias any more than he can speak for me. We both are free thinkers so our opinions do not  necessarily  reflect the sentiments of all Black people in America or anywhere else although we do agree on  most things including the controlling demeaning nature of whites when it comes to issues concerning  social interactions  between us and them. Even now you point to black people's problems as something you know something about. Do you really know what Black people's problems are or are you just relying on Fox News and non contextual statistics to do that for you?



But I thought it was the duty of decent people to hold anonymous strangers accountable for the things they say online? But you won't condemn Asclepias for his rape/murder all white people comments? Oh, I forgot, black people (and jews) are allowed to say whatever they want, it's only white people who are held to this standard. I live in a high crime area in the inner city and don't watch fox news so please spare me the demeaning assumptions.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Obviously the divorce rates would be even worse if
> California, Georgia, Hawaii, Indiana, Minnesota, and New Mexico had included their data.



Actually, it is not at all obvious that the divorce *rates* would be worse with that data.  The total number of divorces would be higher, but so would the total number of marriages, so whether the rate would be higher or lower is a completely open question.  

I just wanted to correct that little tidbit.  Don't take it as a comment on the entirety of your post.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You say you can't speak for Asclepias and IM2, but you seem to be doing so when you say that "black posters didn't come here with racial animus in their hearts."  I have no idea if Asclepias and IM2 came here with racial animus in their hearts.  I don't even know if someone like Tank or Steve McGarrett came here with racial animus in their hearts.  All anyone can really do is look at the racial animus, or lack thereof, in posts made by a person, and go from there.  

In the case of IM2, since he began this thread, while I do think his posts often contain a pretty strong anti-white bias, I am still willing to discuss race and racial issues with him.  For the more blatant and ridiculous racists on the board like a Steve McGarrett, I generally don't bother trying.  That can certainly present an appearance of letting white racial animus slide while calling out black racial animus, but actually, it is the opposite in terms of sentiment: I don't think racists like Tank or McGarrett are worth my time.

There are some pretty blatant racists and bigots on USMB, and quite a few more of them are white than black or any other minority.  

Of course, all of this is based on what people post; I have no idea who might just be a troll, or lying about their race, etc.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im skeptical of crime statistics generated unilaterally by Whites to demonize which are ONLY used to demonize the entire Back population. I don't see the wisdom in any Black person taking those derogatory statistics at face value just because their enemies say they are true.  Some whites are refusing to drink the statistical kool-aid too. For instance Tim Wise, noted race relations gets to the nitty gritty of race based statistics:
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


>



Did I "blame the jews" for my problems? Go ahead and quote the part where I did that. I merely pointed out the fact that Tim Wise is a Jew and that the media is mostly run by them. Is any of that untrue?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im skeptical of crime statistics generated unilaterally by Whites to demonize which are ONLY used to demonize the entire Back population. I don't see the wisdom in any Black person taking those derogatory statistics at face value just because their enemies say they are true.  Some whites are refusing to drink the statistical kool-aid too. For instance Tim Wise, noted race relations gets to the nitty gritty of race based statistics:
> ...



Would you be so kind as to produce for us all the laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of opportunity.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Most of it.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Is that all you did?  So, you didn't post this: "Oh, I forgot, black people (and jews) are allowed to say whatever they want, it's only white people who are held to this standard."?

You also have a bit of a history of using linking certain people's Jewishness to bad things about them.  For example, Hollywood and the media.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ahem, IM2, Blacks are 13% of the population.


Yeah... that per capita thing escapes his comprehension. So he pretends it doesn’t matter, or exist...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem, IM2, Blacks are 13% of the population.
> ...



The only thing that escapes comprehension is your failure to understand totals.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Look you stupid git, a PROBLEM is when a large number of a single group do something wrong bad or otherwise not good. Over 70 PERCENT of births in the black community are to UNWED mothers, less then 25 percent of all births to white mothers are out of wedlock. Further in the black community most of that 70 will have NO father present in the babies life. &0 percent versus 25 percent gee I wonder which represents a BIGGER problem?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Is that all you did?  So, you didn't post this: "Oh, I forgot, black people (and jews) are allowed to say whatever they want, it's only white people who are held to this standard."?
> 
> You also have a bit of a history of using linking certain people's Jewishness to bad things about them.  For example, Hollywood and the media.



It's true. Blacks and Jews profit from their exalted victim status.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


We understand totals just fine. We also understand statistics and rates. All have their uses. Obviously your severely limited negro brain doesn't allow you to ever comprehend those latter two, so you keep parroting the pinnacle of your intellectual achievement (totals).


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



There is no anti white bias here montrovant. What happens with me is I am tired of reading white opinions about us that are false. Look at this tread for example. Not one white wanted to look at he issue if unwed births but from the perspective of blacks having a 70 prcent rate. Not that when we look at the number of overall unwed births that blacks had 25 prcent of them or that from the aspect of overall births babies born to black unwed women was 10.4 percent. Oh no, every thing says 70 percent. Here UM2 let me give you the link. But every site doesn't say that's only the rate for overall black births not al births. And why is that? That's why I post because I am tired of reading opinions from whites about black culture and morals based on this bullshit that does not cover all the facts.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Shut the hell up.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Wrong. Every word stated is based on errant thinking if you thought it out at all.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I can't deny that the stats exist. I don't have the means to validate or invalidate them. But
 what those stats suggest is that Black fathers are not taking responsibility for their kids. I don't accept that and I have posted eclvidence to show Black fathers, for the most part, are supporting their offspring and are involved in their lives. Marriage isn't necessary to keep families together in the black community. You just think it does. Thats YOUR problem. And remember 75% of the black population lives above the poverty level.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> 75% of the black population lives above the poverty level.



So what the fuck y'all be trippin about then SMDH


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 2, 2018)

(L


impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > 75% of the black population lives above the poverty level.
> ...



I don't speak Ebonics...please speak English.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That may be so, but based on the posts of yours I have read here, you definitely harbor some anti-white bias.  I'm pretty sure you've been pretty explicit about that at times.

The reason people bring up the 72% rate is because the rates are important.  For example, take a look at the rate of unwed births for American Indians or Alaskan Natives, at 65.7%.  Assuming one considers unwed births to be meaningful, that would be a significant number.  If, on the other hand, one only looked at total numbers, only 29,156 out of almost 4 million total births were to unwed American Indians or Alaskan Natives.  From that perspective, it might seem that the number is insignificant.  If one is looking to see if there is a trend among American Indians or Alaskan Natives when it comes to unwed births, looking at the totals and not the rates makes no sense. 

Of course, in this context, one has to assume that unwed births are indicative of something.  I don't think that has been particularly established.

However, you are the one who created this thread.  You brought up the CDC statistics.  You really seemed to create a strawman and argue against it in the OP: that whites have claimed that more blacks have unwed babies than whites.  I don't know where you've seen such a claim, who you are arguing against.  As I said before, if the point of this thread was merely to show that statistic, it's a very odd thread.  And you have, in the past, dismissed rates of particular activities as somehow unimportant.  

Again, if you are just trying to argue that more whites in total have unwed babies than blacks, you would have done well to explain who you were directing this to.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> That may be so, but based on the posts of yours I have read here, you definitely harbor some anti-white bias.  I'm pretty sure you've been pretty explicit about that at times.
> 
> The reason people bring up the 72% rate is because the rates are important.  For example, take a look at the rate of unwed births for American Indians or Alaskan Natives, at 65.7%.  Assuming one considers unwed births to be meaningful, that would be a significant number.  If, on the other hand, one only looked at total numbers, only 29,156 out of almost 4 million total births were to unwed American Indians or Alaskan Natives.  From that perspective, it might seem that the number is insignificant.  If one is looking to see if there is a trend among American Indians or Alaskan Natives when it comes to unwed births, looking at the totals and not the rates makes no sense.
> 
> ...



You are wasting your time. He's immune to logic.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't have any anti white bias. I have mentioned n many occasions that not all whites are racist. So lets just drop his silly white claim  of anti white bias because someone dares mention the racism here as well as pointing out how white racist law and policy in America has befitted whites. The only strawman is the use of rates and  talking about he 72 percent rate of unwed mothers in the black community. The same thing goes for using it for American Indians and Alaska natives.

What makes rates more important than totals Montrovant?  Because whites here say it is? And yes I've read far too many posts in these threads where whites have talked stupid about black unwed births, black men running away from their ids and all hat kind of crap.

For example married back women have simply decided they would have fewer or no kids. So if blacks had 100 babies, and 30 were born to marred women, the rate of unwed births in the black community is 70 percent. But there were only 100 kids born. So then why is that supposed to be such a big problem?  Blacks had less than 600,000 out of almost 4 million babies born in the year 2015, and whites had more than 621,000 unwed births in this same year. Whites had more unwed births than we had births but we are here talking about the importance of a 72 percent rate. Why? Who decided this was the most important thing to consider Montrovant? Why are other rates ignored by people here but only these are the rates that matter?

Black women decided to reduce or stop having children. The rate if unwed births reduced but not as much as that among marred black women. This never gets mentioned, but the 72 percent does. Why is that Montrovant?

And let me tell you something about your bitter pill. You talk about 2 crimes but it's like this:

*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
*
That is the bitter pill and it's the pill whites here do not want to swallow.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 2, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Simple two word answer: Margaret Sanger.


She was a black single mother?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No they don't raw numbers do not show the reality which is that Blacks per capita commit more crime then whites just as per capita blacks have more children out of wedlock.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


Your own numbers there say that over 80% of blacks were born out of wedlock. 
_*80%!*_


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm not speaking for Asclepias of IM2 directly when I make a  statement  I believe to be true concerning Black people in general who wander onto this board. Most are going to inadvertently stumble across the proliferation of racist posts here and become defensive as a result. That's just my opinion based on my own experiences here.  In regards to those whites who are adamant about calling themselves conservatives, certain among them emerge to  makes me feel uncomfortably apprehensive. Ensconced within the American conservative camp are some of the most virulent  white racists on the planet, and the Republicans welcome them with open arms. If you are part of that kind of radical cabal, I can't trust you, even if you appear to be OK. Some  ostensibly"good" Germans joined the NAZI Party too. And they looked the other way during the pogroms. They didn't see the smoke rising from the ovens and the ash falling on their  shoulders. Even as their sons and daughters were carrying out the Final Solution , they  claimed not to know about the horrors taking place in their concentration camps. 

WhenI see you use the racial crime statistics as a talking point here, I put you in the same category as Steve McGarrett or Shoot Speeders. Why? Because the guys who implemented the program  were/are  probably just as racist as  any racist on these boards; and you the data just as often as the resident racists  ShootSpeeders and Meathead do  That data doesn't reflect the lives of any Blacks I know and associate with and I doubt those statistics pertain to Asclepias of Im2. So why throw them in our faces as if they do?   Why do I have to hear the lie, based on statistics, that I am more likely to be a killer than you are? I am tired of having to wear that albatross around my neck.  I doubt any of the Blacks that frequent these boards have any thing to do with crime in the Black community but you seem to  relish throwing black criminality in our faces. Frankly that is the only function I see race based statistics being used for.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


'And many other sources show place the figure at 70% or 72%. That 80% figure should tell  us use the data with caution because even the experts can't agree.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I can attest from where I live that the vast majority of black children are being raised in unmarried homes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


It proves that of all births to unwed women,  blacks had 10%.  It belies the constant racist contention that single black women are having a huge amount of children every year and thus are immoral and dependent on the welfare system.  Racists lie about everything they can to support their racist perspective: this is a big lie of theirs exposed.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You can't attest that because statistcs prove it isn't true.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


You're twisting the numbers. It's not about a percentage against the general population. It's about the demographic.
Blacks self segregate so their highly disproportionate unwed-home circumstance impacts their segregated community.
80% is a disgrace and a crisis.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The stats and my mostly black locale jibe.
Most black homes are out of wedlock.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks don't self segregate. I can see you're just another dummy. The numbers show what they show and they show that 10.4 of all babies born in 2015 were are born to black women out of wedlock. If 72 percent of all unwed births belonged to blacks I  would say its a disgrace and a crisis. But given more married black women are not having children then no, I won't say that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



I doubt it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



No you can't.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes you do.

*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
*
That's what the UCR  shows and what's worse for you is that's what it shows every single year.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I blame whites for what they have dine. If you are butthurt, then understand that whites should not have done it. We aren't the hatemongers, you are.



^Encapsulates every single one of IM2's posts.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Based on statistics, you are far, far more likely to murder; assuming you are a black male. It's a given and while you might not be directly responsible for that, it is an obvious fact.

This is not a safe space where political correctness rules. I suggest you seek one out.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No not really. Blacks have quite a long way to go to match the violence and murder numbers of white men.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 3, 2018)

My parents had four daughters. All four of us gave birth out of wedlock. Those are pretty high odds, but then one of the earmarks of molestation is promiscuity. 

My point is this: Those of you who are using percentages as a weapon don’t actually give a shit why ANY of the women are getting pregnant, or the repercussions of doing so. You are attempting to use the black women to further prove that you are justified in your hatred of an entire race.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im skeptical of crime statistics generated unilaterally by Whites to demonize which are ONLY used to demonize the entire Back population. I don't see the wisdom in any Black person taking those derogatory statistics at face value just because their enemies say they are true.  Some whites are refusing to drink the statistical kool-aid too. For instance Tim Wise, noted race relations gets to the nitty gritty of race based statistics:
> ...



Tim Wise is White. His religious affiliation may be Jewish but his race is White. You may not want to take him seriously but his math and his premises are based on undeniable facts. Stop  being an anti Semitic bigot and look at what the man is saying. If he is telling the truth, you ought not to ignore it just because you don't like the messenger.  To you I say this: In tandem with the lesson taught by Tim Wise I came up with this:

I characterized certain Whites as the enemies of Black people and I stand by that. If the shoe fits wear it. Whites who decided to use race based statistics for no productive purpose seem to have had a nefarious agenda in mind. The USA is the only country to track racial groups in such a manner. That's probably because those more liberal country officials know the majority is usually going to look better statistically than a beleaguered minority due to sheer numbers. Besides they saw no good in giving the  fickle white public  justification to discriminate against innocent minorities  who are not criminals. Here in America race based statistics functioned as expected.  They were meant to divide and they have done so exceedingly well.

.




JQPublic1 said:


> I guess we see things differently.  The board is overwhelmingly RIGHT leaning and extreme racist banter flourishes here. I can't speak for my brothers IM2 and Asclepias but I will say I cannot fault them for fighting fire with fire.  Black posters didn't come here with racial animus in their hearts. They came here looking for  intelligent titillating conversation.  Instead, What they met  when putting forth their experiences and histories was outright verbal race war.
> 
> White newcomers  and those with more moderate views on race  aren't aware of the context in which Blacks sometimes respond to insults about their entire race. All they see is a Black man spouting invectives about white people. They don't care that ShootSpeeders still uses the caricature of Obama and Michele as apes, or that most of the anti-Black propaganda fed by race based crime statistics and news media are flawed. It is interesting you think the  White owned media demonizes white people. That statement is so ridiculous I fail to see the value of making it.
> 
> TO  Radicalized White males,  every  derogatory report about Blacks is  true and any Black person  or advocate that  voices doubt about any of it is  a delusional racist. Obviously, Black posters aren't going to accept that view and will comment  aggressively when they find it.  I 'm sorry for those innocent whites and blacks caught up in the verbal  war zone but I guess well will  just have to write them off as collateral damage.





			
				impuretrash said:
			
		

> There's the double standard again. Poor innocent black racists, they can't help it! whitey made them do it! It's ok to be racist so long as you're black! Own your shit, white people aren't holding a gun to your head and forcing you to type stuff online. It's called taking personal responsibility. As for the "ridiculous" concept of "white owned" media demonizing white people, I could provide hundreds and hundreds of examples but you know how google works. Search "white men"; read it and weep.
> 
> Almost every corporate media CEO is Jewish BTW, the media from top to bottom is overwhelmingly run by jews.



You've exposed yourself as an anti-Semite bigot and your whining  about Jews is nauseating. You complain about things you perceive as problems that depress  the Black community  and you complain about the extraordinary success of the Jews. Do the Jews meet your paradigm of  "taking personal responsibility? If not so , what is your complaint against them? You're sending mixed signals here and your irrational world view is the same kind of hegemonic   insecure BS that put a clown like Trump in the white House. 




JQPublic1 said:


> Again, I can't speak for Asclepias any more than he can speak for me. We both are free thinkers so our opinions do not  necessarily  reflect the sentiments of all Black people in America or anywhere else although we do agree on  most things including the controlling demeaning nature of whites when it comes to issues concerning  social interactions  between us and them. Even now you point to black people's problems as something you know something about. Do you really know what Black people's problems are or are you just relying on Fox News and non contextual statistics to do that for you?





			
				Impuretrash said:
			
		

> But I thought it was the duty of decent people to hold anonymous strangers accountable for the things they say online? But you won't condemn Asclepias for his rape/murder all white people comments? Oh, I forgot, black people (and jews) are allowed to say whatever they want, it's only white people who are held to this standard. I live in a high crime area in the inner city and don't watch fox news so please spare me the demeaning assumptions.



 I haven't read the posts you mention concerning rape/murder. I'd have to read the exact posts before commenting on  any of them. But if you didn't know, Asclepias has White relatives that he has acknowledged. I'd take that into consideration before passing judgement on something he said in a heated argument. Besides that,  I've never heard meathead, ShootSpeeders of Steve Mc Garrett admit to having Black relatives. Have YOU?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Witchit said:


> My parents had four daughters. All four of us gave birth out of wedlock. Those are pretty high odds, but then one of the earmarks of molestation is promiscuity.
> 
> My point is this: Those of you who are using percentages as a weapon don’t actually give a shit why ANY of the women are getting pregnant, or the repercussions of doing so. You are attempting to use the black women to further prove that you are justified in your hatred of an entire race.



Indeed, there are a lot of factors that go into out of wedlock births.  Some not so nice things happen to people and they see sex as one way to feel something. But hey i's easier to talk about someone elses "bad choices" then to try understanding what made the person make such a choice. I'm sorry you had tp endure what you did. I know that's not enough and are only words, but I'm sorry.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's an obvious lie. I am no more likely to be a murderer than the Pope is. Thats the problem with race based statistics. They can be used to produce idiots like you who actually believe any given black male is more likely to be a murderer than a white man is? You have just made my case. race based statistics ought to be canned and outlawed as being a clear and present danger to the well being of innocent Backs.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


:LOL: So what if the couple isn't married as long as they are there for the kids. I suggest you read my post on the myth of the absent Black father before you continue to spread your virus of misinformation.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What is the crisis if the couples are cohabiting. Why is marriage necessary if couples  with kids stay together as a family. And many stay together longer than a lot of married White couples do.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You think burying facts is going to save innocent black lives? Blacks in the US are killing each other at Central American rates. Being oblivious to that problem by outlawing race-based statistics is going to stop that?!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


well Blacks haven't killed each other off in this country after 40 years of reported shooting sprees. there are still plenty left to irk your bigoted arse.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Blacks haven't killed each other off because of the spawn of unwed mothers, thus completing the circle and getting back on  topic.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously the divorce rates would be even worse if
> ...


Well the divorce rate and marriage rates are independent of each other so I was correct.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Where is the study that verifies your nonsense? Or did you think of that all by yourself?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Blacks aren't killing each other at Central American rates. The fact you make such a comment goes right to the point JQ was making. When you talk about burying facts understand that approximately 90 percent of all whites killed are killed by another white. In the last year I saw whites only killed 5-600 fewer people than blacks did. The number of murders over the years I have looked at this have bee about the same, the only thing whites have is the excuse of thy have more people. But if 1,000 blacks are killed and 1,000 whites are killed, that's 1,000 each and you cannot make the 1,000 black kills into 5,000  just because you want to. Now what you really need to understand is that historically whites have ben the most violent and have committed far and away the most murders in this country. And while doing that whites have always declared how blacks are more violent.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



He doesn't have a study or anything else that verifies one word he has ever said.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No one expects you do "get" statistics, and ease up on the ebonics, OK?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I made a living citing and evaluating stats. STFU and man up. Face truth boy, the things you say aren't so.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sure. I can tell how well grasp statistics, and besides, everything anyone says on the internet is true.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No you can't tell anything.  What you believe is a lie and you've been shown that.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's all well and good......but IM2 is the one who started this thread.  Everything you've said about blacks on this site reacting to others kind of falls apart when a black poster is commonly making threads like this, which IM2 does.  When a black poster uses statistics as a talking point, is that perfectly acceptable, but if a white poster does it, it's being "thrown in your faces"?

Are you saying you think the people who compile statistics at the CDC are racists, or even that the data itself is racist?  And again, I'll point out that a black poster is the one who brought up the statistics.

If you are tired of seeing statistics regarding race, you should probably avoid this particular sub-forum.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yes, the divorce rate and marriage rate are independent of each other.  However, unless you already know that the *rate* of divorce in the states which did not give data is higher than the *rate* for the country, there is no way to know if that data would end up raising or lowering the overall rate.  If there were 100 divorces out of 500 people in the states which provided data, giving a divorce rate of 1 out of every 5 people, and in the states which did not give data, there were 5 divorces out of 50 people, that data would not raise the divorce rate.  When you listed the numbers, you indicated that the divorce rate was being compiled based on the populations of the states which provided data; the population number used was only 250 million or so, I believe.

If no data was used from the listed states, there is no way to know if adding that data would increase, decrease, or leave the same the overall divorce rate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Simple two word answer: Margaret Sanger.



Is hiding under your bed and she's going to get you tonight!!!!  

Okay, here's what's actually changed.  Used to be, you got a girl knocked up, you were expected to marry her. Even if you weren't in love, even if it wasn't even particularly good sex. You knocked her up, you got married, you put off any dreams you had and you got a job at the factory.  

Well, guess what, people aren't doing that anymore. Not that it matters, the factories are all automated, anyway.  People have realized, by itself, pregnancy isn't a good enough reason to have a marriage that wouldn't have happened, otherwise. 

So one one end, you have the less affluent having out of wedlock babies, and on the other hand, you have the affluent waiting until they are 30+ to have babies, chasing down their biological clocks.  

The society has changed.  Good or bad, it has.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 3, 2018)

*IM2:*
Context + Percentage = Confused


----------



## Taz (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


It's not a question of being married, I have children and am not married, but I'm still with their mother. So it's not a question of wed or unwed, but a question of single parent families. Research that instead.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The experts agree, IM2 posted bad numbers.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Were  you this angry when accruing these stats?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


The numbers did drugs?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*For example married back women have simply decided they would have fewer or no kids. So if blacks had 100 babies, and 30 were born to marred women, the rate of unwed births in the black community is 70 percent. But there were only 100 kids born. So then why is that supposed to be such a big problem?
*
It's a big problem because ever increasing numbers of black children are being raised by unwed mothers and suffer from the pathologies that result. Increased rates of school drop outs, increased crime, increased incarceration......and the cycle repeats with ever higher numbers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*Blacks have quite a long way to go to match the violence and murder numbers of white men.
*
Blacks commit a higher number of murders than whites, in the US.
Black murder rates are much, much higher.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


Actually since 13 percent of the US population is black 10 percent of the births pretty much covers all the black births pretty well. That means about 70 to 80 percent of the babies born to blacks are born out of wed lock even the numbers presented by this op support that claim.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


13 percent of the population is black so 10 percent is right at 70 percent to 80 percent of the available population dumb ass.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


A thread like this always brings out the love to hate, vicious racist crowd.  How you people sleep at night is beyond comprehension.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Wrong...crime has been plummeting for years. 

*Public perceptions about crime in the U.S. often don’t align with the data.* Opinion surveys regularly find that Americans believe crime is up nationally, even when the data show it is down. In 17 Gallup surveys conducted since 1993, at least six-in-ten Americans said there was more crime in the U.S. compared with the year before, despite the generally downward trend in national violent and property crime rates during much of that period.

Pew Research Center surveys have found a similar pattern. In a survey in late 2016, 57% of registered voters said crime in the U.S. had gotten worse since 2008, even though BJS and FBI data show that violent and property crime rates declined by double-digit percentages during that span.

While perceptions of rising crime at the _national_ level are common, fewer Americans tend to say crime is up when asked about the _local_ level. In 20 Gallup surveys conducted since 1996, about half of Americans or fewer said crime is up _in their area_ compared with the year before.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


The commitment of marriage is for the benefit of the kids and the culture at large.
The missing black father is not a myth. It’s an empirical reality and consistently manifests itself in social demise.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


They don’t stay together and especially when the incentive doesn’t exist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*
Wrong...crime has been plummeting for years. *

Incarceration makes it difficult to commit crime.
And who is more likely to commit crime, kids from intact, 2 parent homes or kids raised by single mothers?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Especially where there is a disincentive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



But enough about IM2........


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Wrong...crime has been plummeting for years. *
> 
> Incarceration makes it difficult to commit crime.
> And who is more likely to commit crime, kids from intact, 2 parent homes or kids raised by single mothers?


There is also a correlation between the legalization of abortion and the first generation of reduced crime among blacks.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm giving you a compliment! You're not that dumb for a shitskin.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



IM2's numbers are good, your mind isn't.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> IM2's numbers are good, your mind isn't.


Speaking of oneself in the third person is the height of conceit.
Your numbers are good but your calculation skills suck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*In 2015 there were just over 415,000 babies born to unwed black moms. There were 3,977,745 babies born over all. So the percentage of unwed black babies born as a percentage of all babies was approximately 10,4 percent. Blacks had just over 500,000 babies total. Whites had over 1.9 million total and over 600,000 babies born to unwed moms or about 16 percent of all unwed births as a percentage of all births. 

^
IM2's bad numbers

*
Official numbers from CDC 
v


_Exact 2015 numbers from https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_03.pdf 

*In 2015 there were just over 415,000 *(415,029-non-Hispanic black) *babies born to unwed black moms........ Blacks had just over 500,000 *(589,605-non-Hispanic black)* babies total. *

70% of black births were to unwed mothers.

*Whites had over 1.9 million* (2,129,657-non-Hispanic white) *total and over 600,000 *(621,498-non-Hispanic white)* babies born to unwed moms *

29% of white births were to unwed mothers.

We can see that 5.13 times the total number of white births, compared to total black births, resulted in 1.5 times the number of out of wedlock white births, compared to out of wedlock black births.

That's why, while total white unwed births are 50% higher, the black unwed birth rate is about 2.4 times the white rate. 

The fallacy of black unwed births
_
Nah, your numbers make the black, unwed birth percentages look much worse than they were.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



The missing black father is a myth. What is not is the white female divorcee that leaves at about 1/2 of all white homes with no father present.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2's numbers are good, your mind isn't.
> ...



Speaking of myself in he third person to respond to that post was what I decided to do and shows nothing. My calculation skills at jus fine, you are unable to deal with the reality that your racist Iie has been deconstructed.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up idiot. Whites had more unwed children than blacks had kids.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yup, please let us know when you understand what "rate" means.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Where do you get that from?  I've found it a bit difficult to get data about single parent households, rather than unmarried parent households, as those are not necessarily the same thing.  However, from the little I have seen, it is not true that half of white homes do not have a father present. 

For example, according to this  http://datacenter.kidscount.org/dat...70,573,869,36,868/10,11,9,12,1,185,13/432,431 ,  24% of non-Hispanic white children live in a single-parent family, if single-parent is defined as "Children under age 18 who live with their own single parent either in a family or subfamily. In this definition, single-parent families may include cohabiting couples and do not include children living with married stepparents. Children who live in group quarters (for example, institutions, dormitories, or group homes) are not included in this calculation."

Or there is this  Single-Parent Families, by Race/Ethnicity | Data and Trends in Quality of Life for Greater Rochester Region , which while it is about New York, also gives statistics for the country as a whole.  This page lists the single-parent family percentage for whites at 33%.

I expect it is a lot easier to get statistics for married vs unmarried mothers than it is for whether a child has a single parent in the home or more than one, as different people might define what constitutes a parent differently.  Is it only when someone marries?  Can a long term but unmarried significant other be considered a parent?  What about married couples who do not live together, does that skew the stats?  Then there is the question about whether a child in a single-parent home is still getting enough support from the parent they do not live with; just because a single parent is the custodial parent does not mean the other parent cannot be a positive influence on a child's life.

There are a lot of factors involved in this discussion.  I am curious where you get the data indicating that half of white homes have no father present, though.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


So you're saying you're retarded because of your genetics and not because you didn't have a father?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I know what rate means but I don't dismiss totals to use rate as an excuse deny and perpetuate a false racist belief.

So let me say this to you chicken wing, I asked your punk ass a question, a question you  never answered. It was a question about whites and backs getting shot by police. A sissy like you are more than ready to tell us that blacks should not be complaining about this because more whites get shot by police. Your per capita and rate bullshit is never considered in situations like this. So what you are doing is weaseling out like the bitch you truly are.

Now go fetch me some grapes.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Start asking these whites where they get their shit from before you ask me another question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*
I know what rate means
*
You're lying.
*
 I don't dismiss totals to use rate as an excuse deny and perpetuate a false racist belief.
*
Racist belief?
White rates of unwed births are a big problem. 
They'll lead to higher drop out rates, higher crime rates and higher poverty rates.

Higher black rates of unwed births are an even bigger problem. 
They'll lead to higher drop out rates, higher crime rates and higher poverty rates.​


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks are shot to death at a higher rate than whites by police.  457 whites were shot to death by police in 2017, 223 blacks.  People shot to death by U.S. police 2017-2018, by race | Statistic

The white population was 195,453,000, the black population was 39,256,900.   Population Distribution by Race/Ethnicity

It seems harder to find shooting numbers including those who did not die.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This _white_ gets his info from living in da hood for the past 35 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I haven't seen anyone else posting much in the way of statistics.  

The closest I can recall is something about blacks killing each other at Central American rates.  To be honest, I kind of dismissed that as silliness.  

Also, I'll ask questions of whomever I please.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Motherfucker I had a father who lived with my mother for 53 years until he died. So it's apparent that you are retard because you are a dumb fuck white piece of racist shit.

Where are the moderators around here who can send me a notification for making comments about someones momma, but this punk ass bitch gets to say shit like this?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But do you truly understand it?

Which society is most likely to succeed?

1. A white society with 100,000 citizens, 1,000 of whom are retarded violent criminals.
2. A black society with 1,000 citizens, 999 of whom are retarded violent criminals.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm 57 and black son. That means I know more about back families, ,black communities and black culture than you.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Where did I say anything about your momma? I asked you why you were retarded (must be genetics) since it's apparently NOT because of a lack of a father. Now sure how the fuck you got "comments about someones momma" out of that. Must be your long heritage of genetic retardation. And a touch of your victim mentality.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Whatever society gets to male the rules. For that is the society who determines who are the retarded violet criminals. You see dunce cap, that white society will have 100,000 citizens and 70,000 will be retarded violent criminals. The black society will have 1,000 citizens with 270 violent retarded criminals. That's what the crime numbers show us on an annual basis.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They both make the rules for themselves. So what's your answer? Stop dodging.





> For that is the society who determines who are the retarded violet criminals. You see dunce cap, that white society will have 100,000 citizens and 70,000 will be retarded violent criminals. The black society will have 1,000 citizens with 270 violent retarded criminals. That's what the crime numbers show us on an annual basis.


Really? So what statistics do you have that show whites commit violent crime at a higher rate than blacks?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He didnt say anything about your family you dumb ass.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No it doesnt you dumb ass.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I'm far more intelligent than you and have shown it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I guess telling me I didn't have a father is not saying anything about my family.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Yes that's exactly what it shows.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The problem isn't the total number, you act as if the Black & White communities are the same, that we coexist harmoniously, we both know that is not the case. You do understand that the White population is 77% of the total US population and blacks are 13%, are you able to follow this fact? I hope so, so in essence the number of unwed mothers in the Black community is extremely high compared to the White community. Don't get me wrong, I think the number of unwed mothers of all races are too high, Blacks lead the pack at 72%, Native American Indians come in 2nd at 53%, Hispanics are in 3rd with 46% and Whites are at 25%, Asians are such a small percentage it's irrelevant.  

You're only proving the point if you continue down this path, I think its time we as Americans recognize the Black community needs real help, not the patronizing the Democrats continue to feed you...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I doubt that. You know what’s been propagated to you. I guarantee I have a better understanding of black american legacy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



I know that your comments show a tremendous amount of racism and ignorance. The total number is he truth. If blacks had 70 percent of all unwed births hen you might have a point. But that's not so. Especially since things were worse when we had a lower rate of unwed births. What America needs is for dumb ass racist whites like you to be made to shut up. Stop electing them and take their asses off the radio and TV.

"In fact, since the early 1990s, the rate of out-of-wedlock child birth for all women  not just teenagers  *has fallen for blacks, while actually climbing for whites. From 1990 to 2010 the white out-of-wedlock birth rate grew by one-third while the rate for black women fell by more than 28 percent.* Since 1970, the rate of out-of-wedlock births has more than tripled for white women, while falling among black women by nearly a third.

*But how can that be? Over 72 percent of black babies born today are born out-of-wedlock, as opposed to 66.5 percent of all black babies in 1990, and only 37.5 percent of black babies born in 1970! Doesnt this prove that single black women are becoming less responsible in their childbearing patterns? Doesnt it prove a cultural tendency in the black community to bring children into the world, despite the lack of a father in the home? Well no, and anyone who knew how to interpret basic statistical concepts would know why.* "

More.

"Finally someone got it right. *Basically black birth rates are down amongst black married and unmarried couples but when you compare the two the out-of-wedlock numbers look larger. Therefore, causing the deception about Out-of-Wedlock birth in the black community."*

Explaining Conservative Deception About Out-of-Wedlock Births in the Black Comm.

Ye shall learn the truth..........


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I know that your comments show a tremendous amount of racism and ignorance. The total number is he truth. If blacks had 70 percent of all unwed births hen you might have a point. But that's not so. Especially since things were worse when we had a lower rate of unwed births. What America needs is for dumb ass racist *whites like you to be made to shut up. Stop electing them and take their asses off the radio and TV*.



fascist


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



I know what I have seen and lived. You are the one that talks about things that have been propagated. I know far better than you about the black community. And you don't have a legacy until things are over. And I will always know more and better than you about everything pertaining to black families, black communities, black culture and anything else black..


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that your comments show a tremendous amount of racism and ignorance. The total number is he truth. If blacks had 70 percent of all unwed births hen you might have a point. But that's not so. Especially since things were worse when we had a lower rate of unwed births. What America needs is for dumb ass racist *whites like you to be made to shut up. Stop electing them and take their asses off the radio and TV*.
> ...



Nah, fascism is what you believe. We don't need white racist opinion to continue being part of the national discussion. 241 years of it is more than enough.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL 72 percent of all births in the black community are out of wedlock and you claim it fell cause less kids are being born, god you don't understand math at all. You compare 60 percent of the population to 13 percent and claim that because total wise more whites are born out of wed lock that means the problem is whites when the percent is 1/3 the number of blacks. Your ignorance knows no bounds you keep harping on ignorant things while ignoring reality and facts. You are to STUPID to have a conversation with you don't learn from your mistakes and you can not be taught anything, go crawl under a rock you dumb shit


----------



## Vastator (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That strays into the ephemeral realm of “per capita”. An evil machination, that he simply isn’t equipped to handle, much less comprehend...


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



the silencing of dissent is fascist


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Yep like what whites have done to us for 241 years. Racism is not dissent.


----------



## miketx (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Get a job stooge.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I worked for 43 years thank you. It's Saturday, but maybe on Monday you go find one.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who's trying to silence you? You're here every day speaking your mind. But you want to deny the right of speech and representation to those who oppose you, therefore you are a fascist.


----------



## miketx (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why? Get job welfare queen.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...






Oh, what were the PERCENTAGES, shit fer brains?

You're not just a liar, not just a racist, but dumb as a fucking brick...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This is saying that black women are giving birth at a lower rate than in the past, but that among those births, the rate that are to unwed mothers is increasing.  Put another way, the rate of births to unmarried women has dropped among all black women, but among black women who give birth, the rate of unmarried births has increased.

Perhaps it would be easier to say that the rate of unwed births among blacks has fallen, while the percentage of births to unwed mothers has increased.

Assuming one thinks that out of wedlock births are bad (not a given by any means), this could mean that it is good that black women in general are having children out of wedlock less frequently, or it could be bad that when black women do have children, it is more often out of wedlock.  Or both.  There are a lot of conclusions that could be drawn from the data.

And yes, the rate of unwed births among whites has increased in the same time frame.  The percentage of white births that are to unwed mothers has increased, as well.

I don't recall if you linked to this before, but this seems to be where Wise got his numbers, if anyone is interested: https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/hus/2011/007.pdf


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Montrovant. blacks having babies out of wedlock is really a non issue perpetuated by white racists. That's the point of his thread.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame whites for what they have dine. If you are butthurt, then understand that whites should not have done it. We aren't the hatemongers, you are.
> ...



You must not be a racist.  That cow is not black!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Racsim doesn't need be part of the natonal discussion. We aren't talking about opposition, we are talking about a method of oppression.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I don't need to. So on Monday waltz your white ass out and go find a job..


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



The truth is a painful thing for dust wads like you.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't think I can entirely agree, but neither do I think it is a problem only among blacks.  For that matter, it isn't out of wedlock births that I would consider an issue, but rather the correlation between out of wedlock births and single parent homes.  Pretty much all of the data I can recall seeing on the subject indicates that children tend to have better outcomes in two parent rather than single parent homes.

That is an issue that it would be good to address for all Americans, regardless of race.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So why don't you post those statistics you claimed?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You don't have to agree because you don't have to read and hear the bullshit said about you and your race based on his fallacy. So whether or not you agree isn't of any relevance to me. It is a non issue in the overall scheme of out of  wedlock births. An out of wedlock birth does not automatically mean a single parent home. And the black community had less wealth when we had much lower percentages of out of wedlock births. It is a non issue based on that alone.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Go read the OP.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I did. Says nothing about retarded violent criminals.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



That's because this thread is not about the history of the white male in America.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So who will make the white racists stop contributing to the national discussion?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you admit you're full of shit, retarded, and have no evidence to back up your bullshit claim? Good, it's settled then!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The people who stop electing them, the sponsors who stop them from being on the radio and the TV networks that start firing them.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I won't be admitting that. You want evidence? Do something you don't ever do. Start a thread, troll.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So basically, use economic pressure to freeze out white racists from having any say in the political sphere?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Racism is illegal.  Drug dealers and other criminals at forced out by the same techniques. If you practice racism you are a criminal and should be treated as such.. We aren't talking about what you imagine as racism here either.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Racism as it's defined in every English dictionary is NOT illegal. How do you personally define racism?


----------



## Vastator (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Racism is illegal is it? Hmmm... You got a citation to go with that...? I didn’t think so.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Racism in America s illegal.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I think I have a few constitutional amendments that say so.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Citation... Produce.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don't have to keep posting and cementing the fact that you're full of shit and retarded. You've done enough for that already.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Read the constitution.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



No, that's what you do.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Citation... Back up your claim.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

Come on IM2, tell us how YOU define racism since our old outdated white man's dictionaries has it wrong.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Racism by itself is not illegal.  Some actions a person may take based on racism are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have read it many times NO WHERE in it is racism illegal IN FACT the 1st amendment makes it quite legal as long as you don't break any ACTUAL laws while being racist.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Racism is illegal. The first amendment doesn't make racism legal.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Citation... Let’s see it.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


Are you saying that 415K out of 500k black children were born to unwed mothers? That's 83% of black moms. You sure those figures are right? Seems awful high.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Borillar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



I'm saying that blacks had just over 593,000 babies. I am also saying that the issue of unwed mothers is a racist driven overblown issue.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are clearly using a different definition for racism than most posters in this thread...or, for that matter, than state or federal criminal statutes.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I would vote for using social pressure.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Most of those who post on this section define racism, as opposition by people of color to current or past white racist practices.

It is illegal to practice racism. Threfore you get rid of those who do it by pressuring them out of the public square. For example why is Rush Limbaugh, Levin, Prager and others like them still on the air? We see no equivalent in non white communities. And no  Al Sharpton isn't it. Montrovant, its funny how you never show up when we see people posting this shit up about racial genetic superiority, but you want to offer your opinion on everything I say.  Why not start questioning the white racists around here? Or are you one of them?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Racism is not illegal. It might be immoral, but it's not illegal. You practice racism every day with your posts on this forum. Are you really going to sit there and pretend that you don't espouse black genetic superiority..?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It is illegal to practice racism.

I have never practiced racism. I know what racism is. You use the term to try derailing discussions. As to your last question, yes, that's exactly what I am going to do.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...




Ever hear of the term per capita?

Pigeons also had more babies than condors.....


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I think he has more authority than you on that topic. He's pretty much a professor of racism and negro victimhood!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's obvious that you don't. Your legacy begins around 1965.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> It is illegal to practice racism.
> 
> I have never practiced racism. I know what racism is. You use the term to try derailing discussions. As to your last question, yes, that's exactly what I am going to do.



Racism is an opinion, nothing more, nothing less. If you think expressing such an opinion is wrong, then you shouldn't be a hypocrite about it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



Yep, I sure have. But that changes nothing here.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Well no, not exactly.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


Oh, he's heard it alright. At least half a dozen times from me alone. If you want him to respond adequately, you can send a written request to the zookeeper that cleans his cage and he'll make an effort to teach him that word right after he teaches him to sit.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is illegal to practice racism.
> ...



Racism is a belief that whites have acted on to deny others the same opportunities they gave to themselves. And so that's what must end.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So the next step is to understand what it is. If you start now and try really hard, you might be able to solve a math problem or two involving rates by the time you're 80 or 90.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why do we need to give retards like you an opportunity to run things into the ground like you did in Apefreaka?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You don't get it. Nothing you say counts. Just because you 2-3 racists have determined we will only measure selected things based  on per capita doesn't mean everyone else must recognize your desire to deny how fucked up a lot of whites really are.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



White people aren't the only ones guilty of in-group preference and racial bias. It happens all over the world even in non-white countries. 

Especially in non-white countries.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



No the next step is you accept what you got shown.. Because it doesn't matter what you and the other retards say, these are the facts.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Good thing nobody's denying "how fucked up a lot of whites really are."


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That a lot of whites are really fucked up? Accepted. But what you were arguing earlier is that whites are fucked up (meaning retarded violent criminals) at a *higher rate* than you shitskins. Can you prove that?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You are just that stupid to think this is only about group preference.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's what racism is, dummy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You've just done it dumb ass. That's why you keep talking about per capita only on select issues.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Actually racism is the belief in the superiority of your race. But we are talking about a belief that led whites to deny opportunities to others based on their race while giving themselves those opportunities.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Cite an actual law that makes racism illegal. God you prove just how IGNORANT you are over and over.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Every single anti racial discrimination law that is in existence.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There are NO laws that make racism illegal anyone, you included can hate anyone you want, you can talk about it all you want anywhere you want.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Dummy, if you prefer a thing you do it because you think it's superior to the alternative.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Everything you think you know pre-1965 is just propaganda from post-1965.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is not illegal to practice racism.  That is too broad and non-specific a phrase.  Someone who only socializes with members of their own race may be practicing racism, but there is nothing illegal about it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Wrong answer son. I did have family and they did have friends all born well before 1965. I was born before 1965.

I will always know more and better than you about everything pertaining to black families, black communities, black culture and anything else black.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I've done what???


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And you're still retarded.

GOTTA be genetic!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Look I'm not talking about people hanging out with friends here Montrovant.  Let's not get stupid.

Yes it is illegal to practice racism. We have hate crime laws, you can't practice racism on he job, you can't practice racism in public accommodations, practicing racism is illegal.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your examples are on the air because they have an audience.  That's pretty simple.  I couldn't tell you who might constitute non-white equivalents.  I don't listen to Limbaugh, Levin, or Prager, or any other political blowhards or pundits, so I have no idea which may or may not espouse racist sentiments.

As I've said before, I don't consider the blatant racists worth my time.  I generally don't bother responding, although I may on occasion.  You may not have noticed, but most of what I have brought up with you is in regards to statistics.  I'm not trying to draw conclusions from those statistics, but rather point out perceived factual errors.  The same is true of your insistence that racism is illegal.  I haven't said anything about racism being a good thing, just that claiming it is illegal is incorrect.

You can worry about whether I've reached some sort of quota of posts directed at white racists.  You might consider that rather than being based on racism on my part, I see posts by you and, based on past experience, think they are interesting enough to check out.  Or perhaps your post just happened to be recent when I logged on to the site, so was up for me to click on.  Or maybe it's just more comfortable for you to assume I am white and racist.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



You really have to do better than repeating the same thing over and over son. You can't out debate me on any subject so this is all you have.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There are racist practices that are illegal.  Saying practicing racism is illegal is simply inaccurate.  Practicing religious bigotry is not illegal, but there are religiously bigoted practices that are illegal.  Practicing gender bigotry is not illegal, but there are gender bigoted practices that are illegal.

You've even gone so far as to simply say that racism is illegal, not even racist practices.  This seems like a good time to shrug, admit a minor error in wording, and move on.  I won't hold my breath, however.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


In constructing his own “reality”; he’s only succeeded in creating his own prison. Amusing really.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



See, this is the sort of silly crap I don't usually bother responding to.  Apefreaka?  What's the point of trying to talk to someone who makes up that sort of term?  Either the post is just trolling for a reaction, or the person really thinks that is a good term to use, and therefore appears incapable of having a rational discussion.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I can't out debate a milk carton either. Something has to have IQ in the double digits (at least) to debate, and you don't (can't) do that since you won't even support your claims.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What does thinking it's a good term to use have to do with debating ability? The shitskin IM2 won't "debate" except to say he's right and we're wrong. That's the extend of his debating "abilities."


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



IM2 isn't interested in having a debate or rational discussion. He wants total submission from a subservient whitey, nothing else will do.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not much of a prison. Shitskins get welfar...ahem...well-paying government jobs here in the USA.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


When he’s not playing second fiddle to apeslips.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


They even get acedemic participation trophies by handing out worthless degrees in subjects like sociology. Just so they can feel like they’ve “achieved” something. Then it’s off to a posh “workfare” program pushed through by the local democrats. A program that takes money from the tax payers, and offers nothing of free market value in return. And, who says “”you can’t buy votes”?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't care what you are but the excuse by those like you of not considering the racists to be worth your time is why they continue  to exist. Everybody wants to quote MLK or male up some MLK that is eerily like a Ben Carson which he was far from. Not saying you do that, but consider this:





*“It may well be that we will have to repent in this generation. Not merely for the vitriolic words and the violent actions of the bad people, but for the appalling silence and indifference of the good people who sit around and say, "Wait on time.” *

― Martin Luther King Jr., A Testament of Hope: The Essential Writings and Speeches

I started this thread because I'm tired of the stereotypes of those like me based on that one statistic. If blacks born  back mothers were 72 percent of all babies born, then we have a problem. Because unwed babies have nothing to do with the problems in the black community. And when you talk abut poverty, we had 55 percent poverty when our unwed marriage rate was acceptable to whites. Now we have a 25 percent rate. While that is a problem it's not because if unwed mothers.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure those like you are judged first and foremost by the utterly retarded shit they spew. You could turn a black panther into a white nationalist with that shit!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



So don't. I don't care. When you can tell these racists the same thing, we can talk about any error  you want to claim was made. Because while you don't waste your time with racists, you at here arguing how saying racism is illegal is inaccurate. Do the same to these racists pertaining to accuracy OK?.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I doubt that very much.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



According to who? You? LOL!


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I started this thread because I'm tired of the stereotypes of those like me based on that one statistic. If blacks born  back mothers were 72 percent of all babies born, then we have a problem. Because unwed babies have nothing to do with the problems in the black community. And when you talk abut poverty, we had 55 percent poverty when our unwed marriage rate was acceptable to whites. Now we have a 25 percent rate. While that is a problem it's not because if unwed mothers.



People who site illegitimacy and the lack of male role models as a possible explanation for the astronomically high black crime rate are doing you guys a favor, you do realize that....right?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I've supported my claims and this thread is not about your opinion of black crime you bring up over and over no matter the thread.. Your shit has been debunked so many times that a person with a functioning brain would stop trying to argue.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I started this thread because I'm tired of the stereotypes of those like me based on that one statistic. If blacks born  back mothers were 72 percent of all babies born, then we have a problem. Because unwed babies have nothing to do with the problems in the black community. And when you talk abut poverty, we had 55 percent poverty when our unwed marriage rate was acceptable to whites. Now we have a 25 percent rate. While that is a problem it's not because if unwed mothers.
> ...



Most black  people don't say that. Which is all that really matters. And there is no astronomically high crime in the lack community. These are the kinds of false uses of statistics I'm talking about.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's all "in the OP," right?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your personal anecdotes about what black people do and say is completely irrelevant. 

The statistics do not lie. They're not up for debate. 

Unless you want people to start considering other, more immutable reasons to explain black crime rates than illegitimacy then you should start listening to reason.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Your opinion is baseless. Mine was accompanied by links and close contact with blacks.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> The statistics do not lie. They're not up for debate.


Statistics can be used to support lies. And the way the data is collected and who is collecting it has bearing on the final integrity of the statistical product. White America in general is anti- black. Given the sordid racist history of this nation, race based statistics are compiled for no good reason other than to justify the ongoing discrimatory practices that are intrinsic to our way of life.Why would racists at CDC even want to study something like unwed motherhood by race in the first place? Nothing is being done to address  the so- called " problem"years after the first reports came out. That could be because there IS no problem. Further , as some bright person posted earlier, it isn't unwed mothers the CDC should have focused on, a study on births by single mothers without partners would have been more appropriate. But I guess anything that might turn out to improve the general  perception whites have of blacks isn't worth the effort. And from the response to the article I posted on the myth of the absent black father, most of you don't care.
You're much more comfortable believing tbe myth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Then why has the national crime rate been plummeting for decades.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Rosh is the quintessential racist: he wouldn't believe anything positive about blacks if you held a gun to his head.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I doubt that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



My personal opinion, anecdotes and everything else about what black people do or say is more important to issues pertaining to the black community than anything you will ever say. The information you present lie. And I don't give a fuck what you consider. I know why black crime exists, your ass is guessing.  Crime in the white community is more and the numbers show . I don't have to divide by 100,000 every time to make a make up a dumb fuck, racist claim. Get it boy? I'm not going to listen to you. Never, ,Ever. You have nothing to offer but ignorance. I will continue showing that what you say is a lie made up by a dumb white dude suffering from psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You don't now what I want fool.   And you damn sure don't want rational debate.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Vastator said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Funny how you say that when I was the only black in the major. And since I went to a republican college..... And I'm quite sure that you can't operate the free market without humans who are capable of working. But hey, keep listening to college dropouts on the radio tell you about a theory they don't understand themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Well not exactly. The main problem with our discussions is you have been wrong and I have been right.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Funny how you say hat when I was the only back in the major. And since I went to a republican college..... And I'm quite sure that you can't operate the free market without humans who are capable of working. But hey, keep listening to college dropouts on the radio tell you about a theory they don't understand themselves.


Remember that little chat we had about ebonics?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how you say hat when I was the only back in the major. And since I went to a republican college..... And I'm quite sure that you can't operate the free market without humans who are capable of working. But hey, keep listening to college dropouts on the radio tell you about a theory they don't understand themselves.
> ...



No, because I don't listen to you. Just because you are illiterate and can't understand something........


----------



## Meathead (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"Funny how you say hat when I was the only back in the major." I ran that through an ebonics translator and it still makes no sense.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Dear Montrovant
It's clear to me the point of IM2's post is to clarify the perception
and stereotype in the media used as politicized propaganda to exaggerate about Blacks.
IM2 even added more clarification on which interpretations were backed by
stats and which were not.  There is a trend but it's not accurately presented.

IM2 presents and clarifies this clear enough for ME to get the points.
Sorry if you distrust or disapprove or don't get it for whatever reason.
It's clear enough to me, and normally I get lost in these justifications I find unnecessary.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Toddsterpatriot
It's clear to me IM2 means
the RATE that matters is BASED on the TOTAL.
No, that does not mean they are the same.
It means you use the TOTAL in order to calculate the RATE.
So that's why the TOTAL matters.
???
Isn't that clear?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Uh yeah it does sweetheart.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...




What are the selected things for per capita?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's fine, but I don't recall ever hearing the claim that black unwed births are a majority of all births.  Is that supposed to be the stereotype that the statistics contradict?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



"Aprefreaka" and "shitskin" puts you on about the same level as "I'm right and you're wrong."


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Gee, I wonder why.

Could it be because the abortion rate among blacks is almost 5 times that of whites? Could it be that, if we were to add abortions to the single-mother totals, we would find that there were more single parent pregnancies among blacks than the rest of the population - combined??? 

Nice try -- but a logical fallacy at best.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 4, 2018)

The Opening post is So DISHONEST and/or Obtuse, it shows the IQ of one Race's posters.
The biggest problem.
`


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Where do you get the data on the abortion rate among blacks and whites?   I haven't seen that.  Reporting on abortion and race appears to be haphazard, as it is not a mandatory kind of reporting, but none of the charts or data I've seen indicate a 5 times difference.

For example: Abortion Surveillance — United States, 2014
Abortion rates by race and ethnicity

Also, considering blacks only make up about 13% of the population of the US, even with your 5 times rate for abortions, it seems highly unlikely that single mother pregnancies among blacks would equal more than the rest of the population combined.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I know that your comments show a tremendous amount of racism and ignorance. The total number is he truth. If blacks had 70 percent of all unwed births hen you might have a point. But that's not so.



No one said all, it's been only by race and my comments are not racist or ignorant, it's impossible to help someone who is oblivious to their surrounding environment, you wonder why we have such a division...  



IM2 said:


> "In fact, since the early 1990s, the rate of out-of-wedlock child birth for all women  not just teenagers  *has fallen for blacks, while actually climbing for whites. From 1990 to 2010 the white out-of-wedlock birth rate grew by one-third while the rate for black women fell by more than 28 percent.* Since 1970, the rate of out-of-wedlock births has more than tripled for white women, while falling among black women by nearly a third.



So you choose to segregate here? You're following a lie...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


The CDC numbers are focusing on the national rate of births to all American unwed moms. You and the bald bigot gang are focusing on the stats showing the black rate of unwed births.

On a national level, it's clear that a trend over an 8 year period showing a 40% unwed birthrate affects us all in some way.

But RW conservatives don't see that 40% unwed birthrate as much an American problem as the purported 72/ 80+ black unwed birth rate.
Yet, as IM2 has pointed out,  on a national level , the unwed black moms portion of that 40% of un wed births is 10.4%. That leaves the balance of the national figure at 29.6% for all other racial groups combined.
My question is that from a national perspective why focus on the black 10.4% when that 29.6% represents a larger numerically dominant issue.

Here is the scoop. That combined 40% of unwed births to all Americans is the real issue
and any cost to rectify it is going to be paid by all of us who work and pay taxes.
Frankly, though. I don't  think the talking heads and so called social experts have done enough to make a good solid nexus between crime and unwed births. That's primarily because they have. assumed that unwed births automatically  equates to single parenting and thus those fatherless kids tend to be come criminals. That isn't necessarily true. The present opiod abuse sweeping suburbia. is consuming white lives. Even with the apparent  statistical advantage of two parent up bringing on their side, drug addiction is dragging .Hundreds of thousands of them down into criminality and suicide.


----------



## John Shaw (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



Ever hear of "per capita", genius?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


What choice do I have? He makes up his own statistics and refuses to back them up when asked to do so. At this point, I'm pointing and laughing at the monkey at the zoo behind the glass because there's nothing more I can do.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


Have YOU? As an American you should be concerned about the national per capita represented by 40% uf unwed mothers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Are you concerned that 40% of American births are to unwed mothers you blind racist fool? Its a national problem...not a black one.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Am I concerned? Not at all. I don't buy the idea that many blacks are violent criminals because their moms aren't wed. I think it's genetic.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Thats not what I asked you, bigot. Are you too stupid to understand what the national per capita of unwed births is. And that the majority of that national figure is the one that affects the nation as a whole.?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You asked me if I was concerned and I told you I'm not. I also explained to you why not. What part of it don't you understand, shitskin?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



What do you base this belief that blacks are genetically violent criminals on?  Do you have a background in genetics, have you discovered the allele(s) for violent or criminal behavior and found it more common in blacks, etc.?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Did he make up that national figure showing 40% of babies born to American mothers have been out of wedlock every year  for the past 8 years? Or was it the CDC?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



When someone uses statistics poorly, or does not provide evidence to back up a claim, you are forced to use idiotic racist terminology?  Really?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


He made up the one about whites being retarded violent criminals at higher rates than blacks.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


There's no "crime gene" if that's what you're asking. It's a matter of intelligence (lack thereof in blacks).


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Your explanation is based on a racist worldview...I guess the black unwed mom rate is the one that you care about...it gives you ammunition...sorry I asked...good day.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


After the hundredth time of asking for supporting evidence and reading utterly retarded crap from them (see my signature), yes!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Are you black? Heh heh heh...


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I said I didn't care back in post #12.

Try to keep up, idiot.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No, but you seem to be, and it shows.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Well you decidedly and repeatedly have shown a lack of intelligence...so by your own warped definition you can't be white or Asian...


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Do you really think I care about an opinion from you, an illiterate shitskin?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Not really! History trumps the FBI crime data.
Google your history and let the millions of murdered souls speak to you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Dessicated dog shit turns white...but I don't insult white people by pointing that out.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


FBI crime data is a reflection of how whites and blacks behave in a similar environment. Like the average shitskin, you don't want a scientific, level playing field because it will show your race to be inferior.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


How noble of you! Is that supposed to trick me into thinking you discuss things civilly?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


My race isn't inferior ...it's people like you that are inferior.. The crime stats are likely compiled and disseminated by racists like you...so good fair minded people question them and the agenda behind them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Crime has been plummeting because criminals have been incarcerated. 
Hard to commit crimes against the public when you're behind bars.

It would be interesting to see the data on criminal households.
How many were raised in 2 parent families versus single parent households.............


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I admit they're probably compiled by white people, but then collecting and analyzing statistics requires brains. If it didn't, I'm sure there would be some nice, reliable shitskin-run databases as well. Until then, I'll use what's available.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*It's clear to me IM2 means
the RATE that matters is BASED on the TOTAL.
*
But he doesn't.

*It means you use the TOTAL in order to calculate the RATE.*​*So that's why the TOTAL matters.*​
No one has said the total doesn't matter.
He has said the rate doesn't matter.

​


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Interesting, but hardly useful. I suspect it's correlation, no causation. More than likely, bad genetics causes black stupidity, which increases their violence and reduces their ability to maintain a family, leading to broken households.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Like I said, blacks don't want a level playing field. It exposes them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*But RW conservatives don't see that 40% unwed birthrate as much an American problem as the purported 72/ 80+ black unwed birth rate.
*
It's all an American problem. A big problem amongst whites, a much bigger problem amongst blacks.

*My question is that from a national perspective why focus on the black 10.4% when that 29.6% represents a larger numerically dominant issue.
*
I'm focused on all of it.
But saying the larger percentage, but smaller number, of black unwed births is no big deal because....look, more whites.....is stupid.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Serious crimes commited behind bars are part of the data too. Due process is still applicable and adjudication is inevitable and reportable. See how ignorant you are?
Do you know how mantly black households there are? Keep in mind that 75% of blacks live above the poverty line while you are mulling over the data.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I'll leave your racist arse to do just that. I don't want to exchange racial insults with a cold blooded mutant like you so good bye.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That’s a deflection of denial. 
If blacks were truly integrated and assimilated, the broader numbers would apply. But we’re dealing with a self-segregating subculture that pumps out fatherless kids at a rate of 75%. That results in social demise in every predominantly black jurisdiction. 
As the rate increases among whites, we’re seeing that manifest itself in other ways perhaps including school shootings. Until it reaches a majority among whites as it has with blacks, the problems won’t be as generally obvious.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Where I live it’s mostly black and the median income is $73k yet we have high crime and failing schools. Mostly fatherless.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



If you are incapable of posting on a message board without using terms like "Apefreaka" or "shitskin," regardless of how many posts someone has made without supporting evidence, you have a problem.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Blacks are American citizens. They have tried to assimilate but the larger dominant white society has resisted those efforts.  But that doesn't negate the concerns over a national unwed birth rate of 40%. Logically if we think that's a bad thing that leads to crime, those 29.6% of other than black unwed births, should be of more concern than the 10.4% blacks contribute to the 40% on the whole.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


But it’s OK for blacks to incessantly say nigg&r.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



That is a broad and inaccurate statement.  FBI crime data is just that, data on crimes.  It is not limited to blacks and whites.  It does not necessarily say anything about whether the environment is similar for those involved in the data.  If blacks commit or are convicted of more crimes than other races, or at a higher rate, it does not mean blacks are inferior.  In this instance, you would at best be taking correlation and assuming causation.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



If you say so.  I don't care for it, myself.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The Democrat party and the acquiescence of blacks has caused the post-civil rights segregation, not whites in the name of whiteness. 
Just check the countless organizations and events and museums that exist in the name of blackness and not only blacks with an American heritage. Like Obama, the offspring of an African National absentee father raised by whites but still hailed as black by self-segregating blacks.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Where do you live? I find it hard to believe that. high crime would thrive in a place with a high tax base.  Surely the local politicians there would be wealithy enough to have clout don at city hall.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


PG County, MD. The issue isn’t addressed because it conflicts with Democrat agendas. They’ve been in denial and deflection here for over 30 years.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Last time i checkef most democrats were white.  But.segregation never really stopped as far as assimilation is concerned. Yes, black wealth can now be more efficiently drained by white businesses now, but; little else has really changed. Frankly, Blacks were more prosperous during American apartheid.

Does that sound strange? It shouldn't. Just listen to yourself and the answer about self segration booms like a clap of thunder. Your ilk doesn't want social and economic integration between blacks and whites. You don't want your kids going to school with nlack children. You have been socially conditioned to hate black people...and sadly...so have many American blacks too been conditioned to hate themselves. And that social order was constructed by whites from all political parties including democrats and republicans.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Frankly, Blacks were more prosperous during American apartheid.



What is that based on?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*
Serious crimes commited behind bars are part of the data too.
*
Still fewer chances to commit them behind bars.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 4, 2018)

The politically-incorrect truth is that human evolution in different environments resulted in physiological traits that effect behavior. 

Africans evolved in a hot climate with abundant food so they did not need to plan ahead the way Europeans and Asians did. Especially the groups that had to survive the Ice age, they had to learn to store their food. This led to an overall higher IQ and more empathy for their fellow man. 

Black men like to brag about their virility and the size of their penises, and it's not untrue that they have higher testosterone levels. It's why they tend to excel in certain sports and have more muscle mass. 
Black Males and Testosterone Evolution and Perspectives

Testosterone levels affect the propensity towards aggressive behavior. 
Testosterone and Aggressive Behavior in Man

Black people tend to have a lower IQ:
Race Differences In IQ Mostly Genetic, Not Cultural

They also tend to be more impulsive and prefer instant gratification opposed to delaying gratification for a better outcome:
http://www.grad.umn.edu/sites/grad.umn.edu/files/experimental_study_in_psycholo_0.pdf


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I was stationed in Maryland back in the early 70s  at APG. At that time inner city Baltimore was undergoing re-gentrification. Homes and apartments were sold for 1 dollar and young white and upwardly mobile buppies (black entrepreneurs) came in to revitilize the center of the city and repair the urban blight that had taken hold. I don't know how that turned out but is that regentrified inner city in Baltimore county typical of your location in PG county?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Says who? Is that an assumption?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That’s a bullshit response. Blacks moved into my locale and I didn’t flee. Don’t lay that on me. Take it up with your segregationist Ilk.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It’s _gentrification_, not _regentrification_ and that’s just a euphemism for white lefties pricing blacks out of town. 
And it’s the opposite of PG County.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I didn't say that that's _all_ it does. I was describing how it was relevant here.





> It does not necessarily say anything about whether the environment is similar for those involved in the data.  If blacks commit or are convicted of more crimes than other races, or at a higher rate, it does not mean blacks are inferior.  In this instance, you would at best be taking correlation and assuming causation.


The environment is quite similar. Not identical, but far better than what IM2 would give you with his World War references. And the violent crime rates are hardly all I go by when saying blacks are dumber. There are other things, like IQ tests, ability to run their countries, school performance, my conversations with dumb blacks on this forum, etc... If I only used one of those to make my conclusion, then you'd be right in calling it somewhat premature. But that's not the case.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*Says who?
*
Says me.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Could be due to more obvious consequences. Blacks in the wild are notorious for failing to foresee consequences, but in prison it's a little easier with a baton-armed prison guard observing you.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


He's assuming a black guy won't drive drunk and kill someone while incarcerated. Do you consider that an unreasonable assumption?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What you say has no credibility.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> The politically-incorrect truth is that human evolution in different environments resulted in physiological traits that effect behavior.
> 
> Africans evolved in a hot climate with abundant food so they did not need to plan ahead the way Europeans and Asians did. Especially the groups that had to survive the Ice age, they had to learn to store their food. This led to an overall higher IQ and more empathy for their fellow man.
> 
> ...



All that is trash. For example the last link is about a study done in Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 4, 2018)

The  overall declining white birth rate coupled with the fact whites are now a minority in the US, makes me wonder  what the point of this thread IS.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



I've made up nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

MaryL said:


> The  overall declining white birth rate coupled with the fact whites are now a minority in the US, makes me wonder  what the point of this thread IS.



*The overall declining white birth rate coupled with the fact whites are now a minority in the US, 
*
Whites are not less than 50% of the population of the US.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



These stats here were not used poorly. The poor use of stats is the consistent use of the 72 percent of unwed black births. Whites had more unwed births than we had total births but we have to always read excuses from you white people as to how you don't have the fucking problem. If went to the store with 20 dollars I made after 1 hour and you went with the 100 dollars you earned in 2 days, I could not buy $100 dollars worth of products by making the claim that my fucking rate of pay was higher. Yu guys use rate as an excuse, and only for things that provide you a advantage or to make whites look superior. It's time  that stopped.

And all bgrouse has to do if he wants evidence is start a thread. Seems that's something he never does. All he does is troll talking shit on blacks because he's too scared to go up and say that to one of us in real life.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You are and have always been.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > The  overall declining white birth rate coupled with the fact whites are now a minority in the US, makes me wonder  what the point of this thread IS.
> ...


I understand that they are, that's debatable. Either way whites overall birthrates are in decline. Blacks birthrates are on the rise. demographics are changing and that's why there is so much more focus on black culture now than even five years ago. So what IS this  point of this thread, anyway?


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Toddsterpatriot 

He said "the only rate that counts is the total"
He is saying THAT's the *rate* that matters:

*"Everywhere. The only rate that counts is the total."
[emphasis/underline added]
*
TP from your response, perhaps you read this as*
the only "rate" that counts is the total.
*
But he meant rate LITERALLY.
You were being sarcastic but he was being literal.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



.He was not being sarcastic Emily. I've heard his argument too many times by whites in my life.

He wants deny the total number of white crimes by making a claim about rate. But he will not deny the total as opposed to rate if we talk about blacks getting shot by police.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



*I understand that they are, that's debatable
*
Your understanding is incorrect, but feel free to post any data you find, I'll be happy to debate it.

* So what IS this  point of this thread, anyway?
*
IM2's weakness in math.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



*He said "the only rate that counts is the total"
He is saying THAT's the *rate* that matters:
*
That's not a rate, that's a total. You understand the difference?

*But he meant rate LITERALLY.*​*You were being sarcastic but he was being literal.*​
I was being accurate, he was being stupid.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*
He wants deny the total number of white crimes by making a claim about rate. 
*
Not at all. There are a lot of white crimes, a lot of white criminals.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Am I white?  Have I made excuses about white unwed births?

I don't use rate as an excuse.  You might do better arguing against things I actually say.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



It's debatable whether whites are a minority?  Where do you get your information from that says whites are a minority?

Also, from what I've seen black birth rates are not rising, but have been declining for years.  https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_01.pdf
Fertility and Birth Rates - Child Trends


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Abortion rates by race and ethnicity

Reported Legal Abortions by Race of Woman Who Obtained Abortion by the State of Occurrence


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 4, 2018)

I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.

In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness, joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur, an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking - THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN Childhood Trauma victim - in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans

Peace.
___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons*." ~Neko Cheri

___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S"* ~LadyMocha 

___
*"How black Women sabotage their sons" *- Polaris Law


*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" *~Polaris Law

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll
___
American **(Children's)** Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



That first link is the same one I posted, and shows the rate of abortions for whites at 10 per 1000 women, while for blacks it is 27.1 per 1000 women.  That is not a 5 times difference.

The second link doesn't give rates, but shows that black women had about 120,000 of the approximately 300,000 abortions that year, while white women had about 150,000 of the abortions.  I'm not certain what the numbers are for women in that year, but going by 2017's population numbers (because those are the ones I found in a quick search) that would be a rate of about 3 abortions per 1000 blacks (men, women, and children) while about 0.75 abortions per 1000 whites (men, women, and children).  Again, not a 5 times difference.

And as I said, it's hard to be sure because abortions and race are not always a mandatory report, so the information is incomplete.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



The math here is SO embarrassing wrong. It can only be meant as propaganda for a "Black Studies" class. No other part of University could stop laughing at 



> In 2015 there were just over 415,000 babies born to unwed black moms. There were 3,977,745 babies born over all. So the percentage of unwed black babies born as a percentage of all babies was approximately 10,4 percent. Blacks had just over 500,000 babies total.  Whites had over 1.9 million total and over 600,000 babies born to unwed moms or about 16 percent of all unwed births as a percentage of all births.



I can't waste time reading thru this thread to see if anyone else has pointed out the DISHONESTY or lack of math/statistic knowledge. * Last time I did that -- you accused me of using "White math"*

Do you realize how easy and dishonest it is to LIE with statistics?  There's a book right on shelf behind me called "how to lie with statistics".  It's sometimes assigned as required reading for 200 level college stat courses.

Simple deception.* If you're trying to prove that Black unwed mother problem is no greater or less than than any other racial group --- you would NEVER compare the number of black unwed births or yellow or white unwed births to the "TOTAL NUMBER OF BIRTHS.*  That cancels out the GROUP RATE of unwed births.

You would compare EACH to the TOTAL within that group..  For Blacks -- according to your numbers that RATE within the Black cohort is 415,000/500,000 or a WHOPPING 83%... 

You can stop right there. Because I seriously doubt that any other group is that incredibly high.  And that's where you KILLED your thread. Right in the old OP...

If you really wanted to HELP your cause, you'd accept that dire warning and figure out to reduce it.. Or otherwise explain it away.  Don't be caught promoting lying with statistics.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 4, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



You don't find comparative RATES by dividing the TOTAL events. You find a RATE by taking the number of unwed births and dividing by the TOTAL births WITHIN THAT GROUP.  See my post above. 

Dividing events within a group by the total for ALL groups says just that the SIZE of any group does not matter and resolves absolutely NOTHING as to the original question you're trying to answer..


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


If you put race aside kids born out of wedlock do worse for a million obvious reasons. And we see most prisoners didn’t have dads so we know how important dads are.

Now let’s factor in race. I’m not blaming blacks I’m saying their environment is much tougher than a white kid growing up without a dad because of white privilege.

So I’m saying it’s even more important for poor blacks to not have kids out of wedlock.

And consider rich white fathers pay child support and they grow up in white spoiled middle class neighborhoods so our single mother problem is a problem but it’s not nearly as big of a problem because economically they can afford it you cant


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, Blacks were more prosperous during American apartheid.
> ...


Experience and the unpopular history that white people tried to hide make up the basis for my premise. I experienced segregation first hand . I remember the proliferation of black businesses during the Jim Crow era.
The dollar is said to have circulated in the black comminity for a year before leaving back then. Now, the dollar is gone in 20 minutes.

And though many blacks were caughr up in an extended type of slavery known as share cropping, many more prospered by doing business with each other.  Segregation mandated that and , ironically., it also gave us the Black Wallstreet ,Harlem, Rosewood and thousands of other viable comnunitues across the south and  wherever a significant number of blacks congregated..Even small communities had black mom and pop stores.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You've obviously never heard of the burden of proof. Or, more than likely, you have but don't understand it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



You should flee. Not because blacks moved in but because the white town fathers will likely cut the quality of services in,  or to, your neighborhood. And the price of your property will decrease compared to those in all white areas. Thats just the inevitable course of events.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



I used the term re- gentrification because the inner city was initally occupied by the gentry. They abandoned it and are now choosing to return. Logically that would be re- gentrification. If the gentry had never owned or lived in an area that they decided to rebuild...that would be gentrification. So sue me.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I did better than flee; I_ circled the wagons_. 
That is, I moved into a mostly white left wing college town surrounded by fatherless black neighborhoods. The Democrat governor lived here and they closed a main road through town to isolate and to enhance property values and keep blacks out because they so love diversity. None of these Democrats send their kids to the local public high school because it has too much of that diversity they love. But since almost all of the families here are intact, the neighborhood is safe and the local elementary school thrives. The dems who dominate this town are either not aware of this reality or refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


From a purely historical context he is right..
Nothing American blacks can do would compare to the atrocities of chattel slavery, lynchings, near genocide of new world aboriginals and the wholesale slaughter of the world wars whites started. Your FBI reports pale in comparison.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > The  overall declining white birth rate coupled with the fact whites are now a minority in the US, makes me wonder  what the point of this thread IS.
> ...


Not yet bu  present trends suggests they will be in a few decades.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That's because blacks were too retarded to do it. Crushing someone with your superior intellect and technology is not retarded at all.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Black birth rates are not on the rise.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No...you are being stupid. There is a total national rate for all unwed births in this country. Thats a total whether you are too dense to see it or not. And that IS the only one that matters .


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Were the Nazis superior intellectually to the Jews? I think not?  No the white nazis were just more focused on violence and genocide.
Thats just the way your people are.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


How would you know?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The intelligence was probably similar. In such cases, things like numerical advantages come into play.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 You didn't read the whole post... I'm wasting my time with you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


No...the Jews were ensconced at  the very pinnacles of Germany society. The envious Germans hated them for being successful while most Germans struggled. Eventually the Germans got their Trump and the rest is history


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 4, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


And that changes the numerical advantage...how?

If you want evidence of white superiority in national warfare, just look at white success in Africa, like the Second Italo-Ethiopian war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*
There is a total national rate for all unwed births in this country. 
*
There is. That's not what IM2 was talking about.

*Thats a total whether you are too dense to see it or not. 
*
He was talking about total births, not total rate.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...



White people once concluded that the world was flat facaltenn. When the guy said it was not people like you told him he was in error.
.
I did prove the back unwed birth problem is not greater or less than any other racial group and I did so by comparing the number of back births to the number of total births and total unwed births. I also restated because you lower intelligence whites decided to take the statement of just over 500,000 to mean exactly 500,000 to 593,000 which reflected the percentage of out of black out of wedlock births compared only to all black births.. Since all you white big mouths want to make cultural assessments, we compare he number to all other cultures in America and against the overall total of births.

You see flacaltenn all you racists do is look for anything to try discounting any argument that does not continue to validate your racist beliefs. When blacks had a more white acceptable rate of unwed births our poverty percentage was more than double what it is now so this dire warning you talk about is based on what? Why do we have this supposedly high rate which is supposed to create poverty but 75 percent of all blacks live above poverty? Why was it when we had a lower percentage was poverty over 50 percent? Can you answer that? No.

The people here who don't hold the view that for blacks to do better they must move out of black communities into small all white towns understand what has been presented. Their opinions are all that matter to me. The numbers show the truth. Out of wedlock births by blacks were 10 prcent of all births. Out of wedlock births by blacks were 25 percent of all out of wedlock births. Give me a dire warning when black out of wedlock births are either 70 percent of all births or 70 percent of all out of wedlock births  Blacks unwed births have been reduced over the past 30-40 years while whites have gone up. Fewer black married women are having children something those like you can't seem to get would create such a percentage but I am to heed some warnings given by a bunch of white racist idiots...Whites had more unwed births than we had births, concentrate on fixing that. You won't do  that, but I'm sure you'll have an excuse.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

supi


Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Totals are all that count.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Hard to commit burglary, auto theft, bank robbery, larceny, among other things, when you're in jail.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



White dudes are the kings of excuse.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Excuse? He's just pointing out the obvious to you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 5, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Those "terms" are typically found on Neo Nazi and Aryan Supremacist websites, which this site is not much different from.

Since Stormfront has been shut down,
 it appears that a considerable number of it's members have found their way here.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



White dudes are the kings of excuse.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Stormfront - White Nationalist Community         <meta name="sitelock-site-verification" content="3053" />

Doesn't seem "shut down" to me.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You would know.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Yeah, I can use the Internet reasonably well and find out. Is that beyond the capabilities of people of your race?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


But crimes such as indecent exposure to female guards; rape of any weak person, male or female;  aggravated assault; murder and 
even robbery happen quite frequently in prison.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 5, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It was at one point. But since you are obviously far more informed than I am regarding them, you may be right.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 5, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


That's a nice anecdote you've constructed there. I'd rather hear or read something more tangible.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 5, 2018)

That's enough of this silly thread for me.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> supi
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Dear IM2 and Toddsterpatriot
My apologies to you both for misunderstanding.
I see we are each saying 3 different things
1. Toddsterpatriot is focused on the rates
so if you compare the percent of blacks to the whole population
and then look at the percent of black unwed births to the whole population
TP is looking at RATES
2. IM2 if you are looking at the total numbers,
then that's different
3. And I'm saying you can look at both approaches,
but don't cross over from one to the other. Stick with
just that one way, either rates or totals.

IM2 let's take another example of why rates tell us something
that totals don't explain: if we only looked at totals not rates, what about the numbers of slave owners who were blacks enslaving blacks and whites enslaving black slaves.

1. by looking at RATES, then the Percent of blacks in the south over the total population of whites and blacks in the south was equivalent to the Percent of blacks who were slave business owners over the total of both whites and blacks who were slave owners. the percent was equivalent.

2. but if we only look at totals, then there were more whites in both the total population in the south and in the number of slave owners.

So that doesn't tell us as much.

The RATES show us that it was proportional.

Now IM2 I think what people are yelling about with the racial stats,
even though the black population is a smaller PERCENT of the total,
people use stats to show the black crime rate is DISPROPORTIONATE.

And that's why people insist on considering the context of
percent of total population along with the percents of either crime,
unwed births, etc etc.

Again for me IM2 I bypass this by looking at what is CAUSING the crime in the first place. the Genocidal damage by race based slavery, rape, and treating people as property instead of exercising equal ownership of property laws and govt is the key factor.

And that factor doesn't rely on how many people were affected, or percents or totals.

That factor affects people as individuals, then as generations, then collectively as an identity of whatever size you see it as.

the number or the percent of the people affected by this factor could be small or could be large, and it still affects THOSE people.

So this is where I take this "individualism" approach and make it work for those people who are affected by generational genocide, where there is NO NEED to justify or discredit either way, no need to try to use stats to explain it.

So that bypasses the need for any of these arguments on population or on totals or percents.

IM2 if people whether individuals or small groups or large are affected by generational genocide and disparity, that causes injury in and of itself.

That injury and those wounds need to be healed in order to end the vicious cycle of abuse, addiction, crime or violence or whatever else those INDIVIDUALS have suffered, either as single people or as mass groups, regardless of numbers.

You can argue totals or percents, back and forth, all day and all night.
And that doesn't heal any wounds or change the internal dynamics
that help empower people to change the symptoms that result.

Arguing about the symptoms isn't the same as healing the root
cause of injustice, oppression and injury.

So I'm okay with looking at it by either totals or rates, but not confusing
the two, and not abusing stats to divide. If people don't agree with one approach or explanation, let's find the approach that incurs change.

If totals don't work for one person, or rates don't work for another,
then duh, let's focus on what does work to change and fix problems!

Thank you Gentlemen
and sorry to you both
Toddsterpatriot and IM2
for not understanding what you were both saying


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > supi
> ...



IM2 seems to be saying the very high rate for blacks is being unfairly used to criticize blacks.
He seems to feel the criticism is unfair, because the raw number of white, unwed births is higher.
He feels the same way about crime statistics.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I did prove the back unwed birth problem is not greater or less than any other racial group and I did so by comparing the number of back births to the number of total births and total unwed births.



That DOES NOT prove the premise. I'm not wasting time educating you as to the fundamental DISHONEST USE of statistics here. Just call it "white math" and go on your merry way.. But you're SEVERELY DAMAGING your cause everytime you USE deceptive math to make your case.

*You want to prove one group is LESS or MORE prone to an effect???  You use the RATIO WITHIN THOSE GROUPS and compare the numbers.* Comparing them to tthe TOTAL occurences for ALL GROUPS --- proves

*absolutely, positively, fucking NOTHING about the RELATIVE frequency of occurrence within any of the groups.... *


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> White people once concluded that the world was flat facaltenn. When the guy said it was not people like you told him he was in error.



Don't "flat earth" me..  If the world did not use PROPER statistical methods and instead used IM2 math, EVERY scientific discipline would die tomorrow a horrible death.  You wouldn't be able to design courses of medical treatment or sort nuts on a conveyor belt.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 5, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I did prove the back unwed birth problem is not greater or less than any other racial group and I did so by comparing the number of back births to the number of total births and total unwed births.
> ...



The only reason the black illegitimacy rate is even brought up in the first place is to try and come up with non-racist explanations for why the black crime rate is so high. IM2 does no favors to his cause by denying fatherlessness as a potential cause.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > supi
> ...



Emily they only use the argument of proportion to suit the need to claim white supremacy. There are a lot of things we face disproportionately these people will call excuses. So please stop trying to explain to me their side. All you do is justify their racism when you do this. You are not helping anyone by doing this.

So let me provide you an example. There are more whites who get shot by police. Yet by rate more blacks do. When we argue about that, rate is not considered. So it's apparent what's going on. You can participate in the white racism here or you can oppose it, there is no middle ground.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The very high rate is a strawman. That's what I am saying. The same goes for crime.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I did prove the back unwed birth problem is not greater or less than any other racial group and I did so by comparing the number of back births to the number of total births and total unwed births.
> ...


You've lived your life making dishonest statistical analysis. I did flat earth you and that's because its true. Now I've said to you what I am going to about this matter. You've been shown your error and just because you don't like what you see doesn't make what was done dishonest. You can post in bold at font size 6 all you want but your standing on that 70 percent does not reflect anything that really has any meaning but the perpetuation of a white belief in moral superiority.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well given the fact that unwed births do not automatically mean  fatherlessness as well as the fact  that when blacks had whitey acceptable rates of married births black poverty was higher, then the argument you make about illegitimacy is neither based on reality or fact.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






My God, you actually started this mess? You really are serious about your not understanding the importance of PROPORTIONS and RATES, as opposed to absolute numbers.


Incredible. I did not believe you were honestly this stupid.


But you have convinced me.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Emily they only use the argument of proportion to suit the need to claim white supremacy. There are a lot of things we face disproportionately these people will call excuses. So please stop trying to explain to me their side. All you do is justify their racism when you do this. You are not helping anyone by doing this.
> 
> So let me provide you an example. There are more whites who get shot by police. Yet by rate more blacks do. When we argue about that, rate is not considered. So it's apparent what's going on. You can participate in the white racism here or you can oppose it, there is no middle ground.



Fucking lol. If more whites are shot than black, and rates don't matter, then what the fuck is up with BLM?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I'm not even going to begin wasting my time with an idiot who declares there is a national policy of racial discrirnination against whites but can't show he policies.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Emily they only use the argument of proportion to suit the need to claim white supremacy. There are a lot of things we face disproportionately these people will call excuses. So please stop trying to explain to me their side. All you do is justify their racism when you do this. You are not helping anyone by doing this.
> ...



And herein lies the hypocrisy.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yep. According to you, rates don't matter.

until they do.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Wrong.  I used that as an example of how rates only matter to you to use as an excuse to deny white failure.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Let me get this straight...

Black murder rates don't matter, because more white people commit murder.

More white people are shot by police than blacks, but it's the black rate that matters.

And whites are the hypocrites?


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Emily they only use the argument of proportion to suit the need to claim white supremacy. There are a lot of things we face disproportionately these people will call excuses. So please stop trying to explain to me their side. All you do is justify their racism when you do this. You are not helping anyone by doing this.
> ...




HIs stupidity is beyond belief.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






How many points is black skin worth for you in Ivy League admissions?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



No, what I'm saying is whites commit more crimes and that if we are going to consider rates we consider all rates. You see racist, whites have a huge crime problem but you are here pretending that the problem is so great among blacks that you can ignore the much larger problem you whites have to endlessly talk bullshit about black crime.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I am right. They were down while changing service providers, so any members of that site would have left a while ago since the site went up again.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



None. How many points has white skin been worth in America since 1776?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



*The very high rate is a strawman. 
*
The very high rate is a fact.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK, so what rates do you want to consider, in addition to the black violent crime rate? Give us a comprehensive list and explain why they're relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*Black murder rates don't matter, because more white people commit murder.
*
Actually, there are more murders committed by blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm far smarter than you.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





1. I've shown you documented and peer reviewed academic  studies that showed that having black skin was equal to 230 sat points. YOu just lied.


2. I'm sure in 1776 it was worth a lot. Today, it is a penalty as you are competing against minorities that get skin based bonuses.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whites commit the most crimes.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I understand why 500k babies is a far bigger number for the Black community, than 600k is for a community approximately FIVE times larger.


YOu don't.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I heard they speed a lot and get plenty of parking tickets. That totally makes them equally as stupid and violent as negroes, who commit murder at a higher rate.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Being white has never been a penalty as all statistics show. Your "peer reviewed" study showed that whites were he majority of students admitted at one Ivy League school. That is no evidence if a national policy of racial discrimination against whites. Whites continue getting skin based bonuses.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Being a majority does not mean that they are not still underrepresented considering the merits of the students who applied.


The bonus for black/brown skin is a fact. The lack of a bonus for white skin is a fact. You have had the peer reviewed academic study documenting these hard numbers rubbed in your face many times.


Your denial is either sheer stupidity or sheer dishonesty.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Now you apparently don't. 593,000 were the total number of babies born in the black community. Whites had just more than 621,000 unwed births. Your claim of whites having 5 times the population is an excuse for every failure whites have.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





415k is a bigger number, proportionally speaking than 600k. 


Whites do have 5 times the population. That is not a "Claim", it is a fact.


I excuse nothing. The far smaller percentage of white illegitimate births are still a large problem for the White community and I want to address them even more than I do want to address the black ones.


Your lack of math is still funny.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There has ben and continues to be points given for white skin. Your refusal to understand that is dishonesty. Merit h as never been the top consideration for shit in this nation. So once again we are here arguing a situation where whites here have determined to use one thing  to argue when that one thing has never been the sole consideration of merit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





No, there is not. The hard data has been rubbed in your face repeatedly. Stop your lying.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's all you are doing here. Making excuses for white failure. That's always going to be your out. We commit more crime because there are 5 times more of us. We had more unwed births because there are 5 times more of us. We commit more rapes because there at 5 times more of us. Like that justifies the high crime numbers of whites. It is an excuse and nothing else.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL!  Whites have got points for being white since 1776. That's what the hard data shows.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You misunderstand my intent. 


It is never my intent to excuse white crime or illegitimacy. I merely point out the relevance of RATES, to show how high rates of illegitimacy (in the black community) tracks with high rates of violent crime, or drug use, or poor education outcome, ect ect ect, (in the black community)


To show that illegitimacy is the primary CAUSE of these social dysfunctions.


Thus we can see what we have to do to reduce the rates of these negative outcomes for everyone. 


Though of course, blacks, suffering more, would disproportionately benefit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It's funny how you say that, and you don't realize that all you did there was reveal that you don't even know what the words you use, mean, let along anything about the actual issue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*Whites commit the most crimes.
*
Not the most murders or robberies. 
But if you want to say whites commit the most crimes besides those then yes, you're right.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL denying basic math is a sure winner. The FBI crime stats show that Blacks commit much more crime then whites it is so bad that murders actually committed by blacks account for more then even whites and whites are 5 times as numerous. Look STUPID in order to be even whites need to commit 5 times as much as blacks because there are 5 times as many of them, that is basic irrefutable math not even your stupidity can change that.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...





The fact that he would start this thread convinces me that he is really just this stupid.


Before, I was pretty sure he was just lying. But now...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 5, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



So, you're right. Good for you. I am not an authority on Stormfront  nor do I care what its sheep have to say.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I read them a few times. They sound like decent folks.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 5, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Yes. I am certain that they are just like you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well the thing here is that illegitimacy is not the primary cause of any dysfunction in the black community. White racism is.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The FBI crimes stats show nothing of the sort. But since you want to talk about having 5 times the population as an excuse for the failure of  your race let's do this.

The per capita argument rests upon using math to make claims of crime rates based on population. Whites are real good at looking for excuses, but none really exist. Over what 30 year period were blacks responsible for 52 percent of the murders. Is murder the only crime? Whites committed over 60 percent of the violent crimes in 2015, why are we worrying about the 40 percent more? The excuse begins with whites being 5 times the population of blacks. As such we must multiply every black crime by 5. So if a black person robs a store that equals 5 robberies and if a white person robs the same store it equals one. I have never understood this “logic”.

Since whites have 5 times the population and we want to make that an issue let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community.. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how you guys can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Lets keep multiplying folks.

The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now, We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5 there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime then if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself

But you see the white community has all these things already and still commits 70 percent of all crime in America. You want to multiply things by 5 instead of looking at the fact you have a problem. But if you multiply things by 5 to make the populations the same the same things do not exist for blacks. We would have more economic opportunity. We would have equal representation relative to numbers of police, lawyers, judges and political representatives. White people specifically white conservative republicans, fail to understand this. But you keep arguing his ridiculous per capita multiply by 5 idiocy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That means whites commit the most crimes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yup.
And blacks commit the most murders and robberies.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



But that's irrelevant when whites commit the most crimes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Murders and robberies are never irrelevant.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> So let me provide you an example. There are more whites who get shot by police. *Yet by rate more blacks do.* When we argue about that, rate is not considered. So it's apparent what's going on. You can participate in the white racism here or you can oppose it, there is no middle ground.



So when it's CONVENIENT for your arguments --- you DO know to use Rates by cohort..  Interesting.  A little admission that YOU KNOW it's a devious practice then --- right?

If I was an insurance company looking for premium adjustment to offset my "dog bite" losses, would I do it by RATE of bites per breed? Probably. Most dog bites are not Pit Bulls, but Pit Bulls are the HIGHER RISK..  It's that kind of thing.

Using it ONLY when it's convenient for your argument is dishonest. If I was dishonest I'd take that black police shooting rate statistic and tell you it's "Black Math" and doesn't matter because it's mostly WHITES that are getting shot..

But it DOES matter.  It ALWAYS does. THat's how you analyze and solve issues and problems. Can't problem solve or arrive at good conclusion without properly MEASURING what you set out to measure.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > And blacks commit the most *murders and robberies*.
> ...


ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 5, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me provide you an example. There are more whites who get shot by police. *Yet by rate more blacks do.* When we argue about that, rate is not considered. So it's apparent what's going on. You can participate in the white racism here or you can oppose it, there is no middle ground.
> ...


That's the problem: he doesn't want to solve any problems. He just wants to bitch and moan about how it's whitey's fault blacks are retarded.


----------



## Markle (Mar 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> But that's irrelevant when whites commit the most crimes.



BY WALTER E. WILLIAMS 
RELEASE: WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 26, 2005, AND THEREAFTER

AMMUNITION FOR POVERTY PIMPS

In the wake of Hurricane Katrina's destruction of New Orleans, President Bush gave America's poverty pimps and race hustlers new ammunition. The president said, "As all of us saw on television, there is also some deep, persistent poverty in this region as well. And that poverty has roots in a history of racial discrimination, which cut off generations from the opportunity of America. We have a duty to confront this poverty with bold action."

The president's espousing such a vision not only supplies ammunition to poverty pimps and race hustlers, it focuses attention away from the true connection between race and poverty.

Though I grow weary of pointing it out, let's do it again. Let's examine some numbers readily available from the Census Bureau's 2004 Current Population Survey and ask some questions. There's one segment of the black population that suffers only a 9.9 percent poverty rate, and only 13.7 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. There's another segment that suffers a 39.5 percent poverty rate, and 58.1 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. Among whites, one segment suffers a 6 percent poverty rate, and only 9.9 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. The other segment suffers a 26.4 percent poverty rate, and 52 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. What do you think distinguishes the high and low poverty populations among blacks?

Would you buy an explanation that it's because white people practice discrimination against one segment of the black population and not the other or one segment had a history of slavery and not the other? You'd have to be a lunatic to buy such an explanation. The only distinction between both the black and white populations is marriage -- lower poverty in married-couple families.

*In 1960, only 28 percent of black females ages 15 to 44 were never married and illegitimacy among blacks was 22 percent. Today, the never-married rate is 56 percent and illegitimacy stands at 70 percent. If today's black family structure were what it was in 1960, the overall black poverty rate would be in or near single digits. The weakening of the black family structure, and its devastating consequences, have nothing to do with the history of slavery or racial discrimination.*

Dr. Charles Murray, an American Enterprise Institute scholar, argues in an article titled "Rediscovering the Underclass" in the Institute's On the Issues series (October 2005) that self-destructive behavior has become the hallmark of the underclass. He says that unemployment in the underclass is not caused by the lack of jobs but by the inability to get up every morning and go to work. In 1954, the percentage of black males, age 20 to 24, not looking for work was nine percent. In 1999, it rose to 30 percent, and that was at a time when employers were beating the bushes for employees. Murray adds that "the statistical reality is that people who get into the American job market and stay there seldom remain poor unless they do something self-destructive.

I share Murray's sentiment expressed at the beginning of his article where he says, "Watching the courage of ordinary low-income people as they deal with the aftermath of Katrina and Rita, it is hard to decide which politicians are more contemptible -- Democrats who are rediscovering poverty and blaming it on George W. Bush, or Republicans who are rediscovering poverty and claiming that the government can fix it." Since President Johnson's War on Poverty, controlling for inflation, the nation has spent $9 trillion on about 80 anti-poverty programs. To put that figure in perspective, last year's U.S. GDP was $11 trillion; $9 trillion exceeds the GDP of any nation except the U.S. Hurricanes Katrina and Rita uncovered the result of the War on Poverty -- dependency and self-destructive behavior.

*Guess what the president [President George Walker Bush] and politicians from both parties are asking the American people to do? If you said, "Enact programs that will sustain and enhance dependency," go to the head of the class.*

Ammunition For Poverty Pimps


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




I don't equate ARRESTS with commission of crime. Thats what the FBI UCR is reporting...ARRESTS. Due to the nature of the system as I have painstakingly explained it, More Blacks are arrested for  murder than actually commit murder. Cops are aware of the power of getting as many arrests as possible even if the Black guy is freed later.  I'd call that called statistical padding. It's the arrests that go into the UCR not the convictions.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me provide you an example. There are more whites who get shot by police. *Yet by rate more blacks do.* When we argue about that, rate is not considered. So it's apparent what's going on. You can participate in the white racism here or you can oppose it, there is no middle ground.
> ...



Look idiot ware here talking about who commits the most crime. That is not a rate based argument. This argument is based upon totals. We aren't talking about insurance, we are taking about a claim of racial superiority based on TOTAL numbers of crimes.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



WOW, you’re not the sharpest stick in the box, I would suggest you get a different hobby, this message board is waaaaaayyyyyyover your head...


----------



## Correll (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Which is utter nonsense, and very harmful self defeating nonsense at that.



It's easy to blame someone else for your problems. It feels good. Hell, play your cards right, and you can get paid.



But the problems only worsen, because you are not actually addressing the real cause.


DId you not notice that? You've spent generations trying to fix these problems by fighting against white racism, and your children are still killing each other by the thousands every year.



If you are serious about the welfare of your people, you need to stop playing games and get serious, and actually address the real cause.


It will be hard, but ever single point of drop in the rate of illegitimacy will translate into saved lives, and better lives.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So... Which is more important now... Rate/Per Capita, or total...
FACT CHECK: Do Police Kill More White People Than Black People?


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



When there is a group who's numbers are more than 3 times LARGER than another, their "number of unwed births" says NOTHING comparative. It doesn't tell you anything about the different probability of unwed births within the 2 groups.

You stated the numbers based on OVERALL TOTALS and then made a claim the blacks don't have a "unwed birth" problem, but whites do..  All math and statistics do are to construct grammatically correct measurements. And whatever you set out to PROVE has to have the right equations. You didn't do that.

You either know better and we're treating your readers as stupid, or you're just parroting crap that has to be mind-eating propaganda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*I don't equate ARRESTS with commission of crime. 
*
The data I've seen shows more murders and robberies, not just more arrests for murder and robberies.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You are * equating  ARRESTS with commission of crime withou realizing it. How do i know? Its because I pay attention to clues showing how the data is collected and compiled. Police agencies do the reporting not the courts. So, arrests are the only data falling within the purview of uniformed officers and detectives...not the subsequent convictions or even subsequent exonerations.. The arrest statistic becomes part of the permanent. UCR record
 Regardless of the outcome.

One more thing. Logic should have told you that something is amiss when whites are arrested for 69.6 of crimes commited in 2016 but
they aren't represented in prison at anywhere near that rate.

*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Hmmmm . um...I'd say .the raw total affects more victims than the fewer totals represented by proportional stats.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Welllll, whites are not the targets of murder by blacks anywhere near as much as they are targetted by other Whites. Off the top of my head i believe that 84% is the WOW (white on white) rate.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But is fatherlessness as much a reality among blacks as you have beem led to believe? Are you ignoring the evidence presented here to rebut that dangerous assumption: that the absentee black father is a myth? Your problem is that your opinion is clouded by the notion that if blacks don't marry that means the fathers arent living with or supporting their offspring. Your worldview is flawed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You are * equating ARRESTS with commission of crime withou realizing it. 
*
The data I posted wasn't arrests.
*
 whites are arrested for 69.6 of crimes commited in 2016 
*
What's the stat for blacks?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*
Welllll, whites are not the targets of murder by blacks anywhere near as much as they are targetted by other Whites. 
*
It's true, blacks mostly kill blacks. Whites mostly kill whites.
It's also true that blacks commit more murders than whites.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If you posed the white percentage you know he percentage of blacks. You don't post the numbers because it shows whites were arrested in more than double the numbers.

But this thread is not about that and we have moderators here who are supposed to keep threads on topic allowing this to go on. And that's because they suffer from the same racial bias, to be nice about it. This thread is about unwed births.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*
You don't post the numbers because it shows whites were arrested in more than double the numbers.
*
Only double? Despite being 5 times the population? Weird.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's even easier t deny what history ad everyone else shows is fact apparetly.

I know the real cause. White racism.  Whites at killing each other by the thousands also, so you have no point. We will fight white racism until it becomes a non factor,

The cause of the problem is white racism. Therefore I am addressing the cause. A white racist cannot tell me it's not the cause. So you can just shut up and accept that I will continue blaming white racism for what it has caused.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



More  excuses.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're the only one making excuses and they are really terrible ones.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


It's all he's ever known...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm not excusing the higher total of murders committed by blacks. 

You are.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Of course you don't.. You just excuse the higher numbers of very other crime whites commit.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No one cares about jay walkers. It's violent crimes that are the problem, and black people commit most of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nope. Don't excuse those either.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It gets e an worse when trying to determine the rates of whites, and hispanics, as the federal government lump the two together. However not all cities do. And when one examines the rates between whites, and hispanics in cities like NYC for instance; it's easy to see that the crime rate amongst whites, is significantly lower than that reported by the federal government.


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Look idiot ware here talking about who commits the most crime. That is not a rate based argument. This argument is based upon totals. We aren't talking about insurance, we are taking about a claim of racial superiority based on TOTAL numbers of crimes.



No, the discussion is about the rate at which crimes are committed by various sectors.  To do otherwise provides no basis for solutions to be found.


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I fail to see the point of you pretty bar chart.


----------



## Markle (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I just have great difficulty in taking a graph seriously in which fully one-third of the perpetrator's sex is UNKNOWN.  Did someone forget to check the box?  What other boxes did they forget to check?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

Markle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Unfortunately, many murders go unsolved.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 6, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I think he's literally too stupid to understand how much societal harm comes from violent crime. Though, I suppose, that's only harm to a society whose members are a net benefit to the society. Since shitskins in negrohoods are little more than leeches, one less means more welfare handouts for the rest of them.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


If not arrests what do you think the data you posted represents?

See post# 99 for the answer to your question.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Hmmmm! Maybe... But since people killed by White cops, who kill more people than black cops do,  aren't included in the UCR.  But lets not stop there. If we bring the white dominated medical profession into it...white incomptence is responsible for more than a whopping 400,000 deaths each year because of medical error. Blacks don't cause deaths anywhere near that number by any means.

Deaths by medical mistakes hit records


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Table 21 of the FBI UCR does differentiate between Hispanics and non Hispanics...how did you miss it?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your chart is based on arrests not convictions. Now I am going to shake the very foundations of your universal black criminality world view with this year old report:

For years I've suspected that the  arrestee data presented in the FBI UCR was purposely skewed against Blacks. But until now I had no way of validating my suspicions.



A year old study brings the statistical damage wrongly perpetrated upon the reputation of the black community clearly into focus. But the findings, evidently,  didn't serve the needs of a biased  media. Most, it  seems, choose to ignore positive news coming out of the black areas. It is far more lucrative to find profit in the vested interest of keeping myths of blacks as the collective boogeyman alive.



Let the lesson begin.

Study: black people are 7 times more likely than white people to be wrongly convicted of murder



"That’s the takeaway from a study for the National Registry of Exonerations, published on Tuesday. Researchers Samuel Gross, Maurice Possley, and Klara Stephens analyzed years of exoneration data, looking at how race may influence whether someone is wrongfully convicted — and later cleared — of a crime they didn’t commit."



Did i see someone recently  post they are tired of  reading about or hearing about  black victimhood? Well if it's real, help the blacks to address those responsible for victimizing them instead of throwing skewed statistics in the face of blacks who are not and never have been criminals.



Hang on...here comes justification for my opposition to race based criminal statistics  



"African Americans are only 13% of the American population but a majority of innocent defendants wrongfully convicted of crimes and later exonerated,” the researchers write. “They constitute 47% of the

1,900 exonerations listed in the National Registry of Exonerations (as of October 2016), and the great majority of more than 1,800 additional innocent defendants who were framed and convicted of crimes in 15 large-scale police scandals and later cleared in ‘group exonerations.’”



Who is missing the message here? Anyone? Given the above revelation, who can, if you are honest, look at race based crime statistics the same way they did prior to reading this exposé?



I'm hopeful the results of this study will help to offset some of the negative anti black stereotyping that



Has been gaining momentum everywhere in the last decade..i


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You might want to consider the following study before you put that other foot in the concrete:

Study: black people are 7 times more likely than white people to be wrongly convicted of murder


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*If not arrests what do you think the data you posted represents?
*





Well, it says murder offenders. It says 5,004 were White and 6,095 were Black or African American.

What do you think it represents?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The arrests for murder do seem to back you up ...BUT!!!!!#
For years I've suspected that the  arrestee data presented in the FBI UCR was purposely skewed against Blacks. But until now I had no way of validating my suspicions.



A year old study brings the statistical damage wrongly perpetrated upon the reputation of the black community clearly into focus. But the findings, evidently,  didn't serve the needs of a biased  media. Most, it  seems, choose to ignore positive news coming out of the black areas. It is far more lucrative to find profit in the vested interest of keeping myths of blacks as the collective boogeyman alive.



Let the lesson begin.
Study: black people are 7 times more likely than white people to be wrongly convicted of murder


"That’s the takeaway from a study for the National Registry of Exonerations, published on Tuesday. Researchers Samuel Gross, Maurice Possley, and Klara Stephens analyzed years of exoneration data, looking at how race may influence whether someone is wrongfully convicted — and later cleared — of a crime they didn’t commit."



Did i see someone recently  post they are tired of  reading about or hearing about  black victimhood? Well if it's real, help the blacks to address those responsible for victimizing them instead of throwing skewed statistics in the face of blacks who are not and never have been criminals.



Hang on...here comes justification for my opposition to race based criminal statistics  



"African Americans are only 13% of the American population but a majority of innocent defendants wrongfully convicted of crimes and later exonerated,” the researchers write. “They constitute 47% of the

1,900 exonerations listed in the National Registry of Exonerations (as of October 2016), and the great majority of more than 1,800 additional innocent defendants who were framed and convicted of crimes in 15 large-scale police scandals and later cleared in ‘group exonerations.’”



Who is missing the message here? Anyone? Given the above revelation, who can, if you are honest, look at race based crime statistics the same way they did prior to reading this exposé?



I'm hopeful the results of this study will help to offset some of the negative anti black stereotyping that



Has been gaining momentum everywhere in the last decade..i


Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*But since people killed by White cops, who kill more people than black cops do, aren't included 
*
Well, first of all, there are many more white cops, why wouldn't they kill more people?
And second, most killings by cops aren't murders, why would they be included in murder totals?

*If we bring the white dominated medical profession into it..
*
Sure, and while you're at it, why not drag in a few more non sequiturs? 
Hey, whites guys invented the automobile, look at all the deaths they cause.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Thanks for the link.
_
“African Americans are only 13% of the American population but a majority of innocent defendants wrongfully convicted of crimes and later exonerated,” the researchers write. “They constitute 47% of the 1,900 exonerations listed in the National Registry of Exonerations (as of October 2016), and the great majority of more than 1,800 additional innocent defendants who were framed and convicted of crimes in 15 large-scale police scandals and later cleared in ‘group exonerations.’”_

Of the 11,390 murder offenders in 2016, listed below... 6,095, or 53.5% are listed as black.
Looks like wrongful convictions, 47%, are less than 53.5%.

_



_


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


After reviewing a number of scandals involving cops, the latest being the Baltimore scandal,  I've come to understand just how prevalent that sort of thing is.  I've seen cops murder unarmed citizens on national tv. You and the system won't call it murder but most of us with objective views know murder when we see it.  The VOX article I cited mentions the scandalous effects of police corruption and how some carried toy guns to plant on people they killed. 

You can't dismiss my introduction of medical error deaths so easily as a non sequitur.  When 400, 000 people die each yearin this country from. alleged medical error, failing to address it is just as criminal as the negligece that costs so many lives each year. Those deaths are preventable and the professionals who fail their patients are just as deadly as the gangster with a gun. Negligent homicide is tantamount to murder in my book.
But to get back to unwed mothers... we've drifted s bit and I've forgotten how we got here. I'm going back to the op topic...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The link explores the likelihood of thousands more being wrongly or falsely imprisoned. Some who may never be freed.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 7, 2018)

Markle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


That’s because I wasn’t replying to you. You see that thank you click under it? That’s from the person I was replying to. It made sense to them, because that’s who I was talking to...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*
You can't dismiss my introduction of medical error deaths so easily as a non sequitur.  
*
Pretending a medical error is the same as murder is silly and stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*The link explores the likelihood of thousands more being wrongly or falsely imprisoned.
*
Yup. And it looks like the percentage of wrongly convicted was less than the percentage convicted.
That tends to argue against the theory that it's a racism issue.

That concrete looks more like water, eh?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


To you the comparison might be frivolous but of all the 400, 000 deaths hidden behind the term , some are undoubtedly akin to murder.
If homicide is more palatable for the neligent loss of life defined in the term, it still doesn't
quite put so many medical fatalities under the accidental column. I am presently engaged in a study to determine if the victims of these "accidental" deaths are mostly Black. Given the sordid racust history connected to the US
health system..i.e. The Tuskegee experiments, I don't rule out the possibility of the term "medical error" as a covert euphemism for ethnic cleansing.. Silly me!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're lost. You don't understand what is right in front of you.. 
When you learn to comprehend what you read we can converse. Until then...keep drifting.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


Way way way too much higher math for the average liberal dickhead to comprehend.  But a good job, thank you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*To you the comparison might be frivolous 
*
Only because violent murder and medical mishaps aren't similar. In any significant way.
If you want to compare error rates caused by white doctors versus black doctors, feel free.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's not higher math, bozo. Its elementsry math. But i guess a nincompoop would see that as higher math!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



* You don't understand what is right in front of you.. 
*
Sure I do.

"Look, look, 47% of wrongly convicted murderers are black. That's clear proof of racism"

Ummm...53.5% of murder offenders in 2016 were black. To show proof of racism, you'd need the number of wrongly convicted to be higher than 53.5%, not lower.

When you learn to comprehend what statistics mean, we can converse.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Can we also address the fact that for every wrongfully convicted black, there's a guilty black man who should have been convicted in his place? The point being, blacks are responsible for most violent crimes.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 7, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Speaking of nincompoops, try looking up the definition of facetious.
I'll even help you out.  It's spelled f-a-c-e-t-i-o-u-s.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 7, 2018)

Ever wonder why it's so frustrating to debate Blacks, especially sub-Saharan Blacks?
They have no debate integrity, feel free to just drop being caught in a lie, and just tell another in the next post.
L*ike children in adult bodies in that, they have Lower IQ, Lower Impulse control, Higher Testosterone/androgen receptors, ergo higher violent Crime too.*

No links, or like here, no ability or rank Dishonesty with numbers/quantifications.
Everything is "white Privilege". Until I/others bring in Asians. OOOPS.
They have no answer for that.
Their concept of race/racism is only black/white.

Black Unwed 72%
White Unwed 29%
Asian+Pac Islanders 17%
(and NE Asian alone, with the highest IQ and Lowest T, probably under 10%)

ie "...*Divorce is the reason most single mothers are single mothers in Japan—just 2.3% of children born in Japan are born to unmarried mothers...*
Sep 7, 2017...
Japan Is No Place for Single Mothers - The Atlantic
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/09/japan-is-no...mothers/538743/


AND...

*Morality and Abstract Thinking : How Africans may differ from Westerners* – Gedaliah Braun
Posted on May 1, 2012
How Africans may differ from Westerners
by Gedaliah Braun

I am an American who taught philosophy in several African universities from 1976 to 1988, and have lived since that time in South Africa. When I first came to Africa, I knew virtually nothing about the continent or its people, but I began learning quickly. I noticed, for example, that Africans rarely kept promises and saw no need to apologize when they broke them. It was as if they were unaware they had done anything that called for an apology.

It took many years for me to understand why Africans behaved this way but I think I can now explain this and other behavior that characterizes Africa. I believe that morality requires abstract thinking — as does planning for the future — and that a relative deficiency in abstract thinking may explain many things that are typically African.
[.....]
My first inklings about what may be a deficiency in abstract thinking came from what I began to learn about African languages. In a conversation with students in Nigeria I asked how you would say that a coconut is about halfway up the tree in their local language. “You can’t say that,” they explained. “All you can say is that it is ‘up’.” “How about right at the top?” “Nope; just ‘up’.” In other words, there appeared to be no way to express gradations.
[......]
But if the size of a language is limited, it follows that the number of concepts it contains will also be limited and hence that both language and thinking will be impoverished.
African languages were, of necessity, sufficient in their pre-colonial context. They are impoverished only by contrast to Western languages and in an Africa trying to emulate the West.
[......]
So I called the University of South Africa, a large correspondence university in Pretoria, and spoke to a young black guy. As has so often been my experience in Africa, we hit it off from the start. He understood my interest in Zulu and found my questions of great interest. He explained that the Zulu word for “precision” means “to make like a straight line.” Was this part of indigenous Zulu? No; this was added by the compilers of the dictionary.

But, he assured me, it was otherwise for “promise.” I was skeptical. How about “obligation?” We both had the same dictionary (English-Zulu, Zulu-English Dictionary, Witwatersrand Univ Press 1958), and looked it up. The Zulu entry means “as if to bind one’s feet.” He said that was not indigenous but was added by the compilers. But if Zulu didn’t have the concept of obligation, how could it have the concept of a promise, since a promise is simply the oral undertaking of an obligation? I was interested in this, I said, because Africans often failed to keep promises and never apologized — as if this didn’t warrant an apology.

A Light Bulb seemed to go on in his mind. Yes, he said; in fact, the Zulu word for promise — isithembiso — is Not the correct word. When a black person “promises” he means “maybe I will and maybe I won’t.”
But, I said, this makes nonsense of promising, the very purpose of which is to bind one to a course of action. When one is not sure he can do something he may say, “I will try but I can’t promise.” He said he’d heard whites say that and had never understood it till now. As a young Romanian friend so aptly summed it up, when a black person “promises” he means “I’ll try.”

The failure to keep promises is therefore not a language problem. It is hard to believe that after living with whites for so long they would not learn the correct meaning, and it is too much of a coincidence that the same phenomenon is found in Nigeria, Kenya and Papua New Guinea, where I have also lived. It is much more likely that Africans generally lack the very concept and hence cannot give the word its correct meaning. This would seem to indicate some difference in intellectual capacity.

Note the Zulu entry for obligation: “as if to bind one’s feet.” An obligation binds you, but it does so morally, not physically. It is an abstract concept, which is why there is no word for it in Zulu. So what did the authors of the dictionary do? They took this abstract concept and made it concrete. Feet, rope, and tying are all tangible and observable, and therefore things all blacks will understand, whereas many will not understand what an obligation is. The fact that they had to define it in this way is, by itself, compelling evidence for my conclusion that Zulu thought has few abstract concepts and indirect evidence for the view that Africans may be deficient in abstract thinking.
[......]
It has long seemed to me that blacks tend to lack self-awareness. If such awareness is necessary for developing abstract concepts it is not surprising that African languages have so few abstract terms. A lack of self-awareness — or introspection — has advantages. In my experience neurotic behavior, characterized by excessive and unhealthy self-consciousness, is uncommon among blacks. I am also confident that sexual dysfunction, which is characterized by excessive self-consciousness, is less common among blacks than whites.

Time is another abstract concept with which Africans seem to have difficulties. I began to wonder about this in 1998. Several Africans drove up in a car and parked right in front of mine, blocking it. _“Hey,”_ I said, _“you can’t park here.” “Oh, are you about to leave?”_ they asked in a perfectly polite and friendly way. _“No,”_ I said, _“but I might later. Park over there”_ — and they did.

While the possibility that I might want to leave later was obvious to me, their thinking seemed to encompass only the here and now: “If you’re leaving right now we understand, but otherwise, what’s the problem?” I had other such encounters and the key question always seemed to be, “Are you leaving now?” The future, after all, does not exist. It will exist, but doesn’t exist now. People who have difficulty thinking of things that do not exist will ipso facto have difficulty thinking about the future.
[......]
More accurately, these concepts simply do not exist in Xhosa, which, along with Zulu, is one of the two most widely spoken languages in South Africa. In America, blacks are said to have a “tendency to approximate space, numbers and time instead of aiming for complete accuracy.” (Star, June 8, 1988) In other words, they are also poor at math. Notice the identical triumvirate — space, numbers, and time. Is it just a coincidence that these three highly abstract concepts are the ones with which blacks — everywhere — seem to have such difficulties?

The entry in the Zulu dictionary for “number,” by the way — ningi — means “numerous,” which is not at all the same as the concept of number. It is clear, therefore, that there is no concept of number in Zulu.

White rule in South Africa ended in 1994. It was about ten years later that power outages began, which eventually reached crisis proportions. The principle reason for this is simply lack of maintenance on the generating equipment. Maintenance is future-oriented...

much more at link above​*`*


----------



## Markle (Mar 7, 2018)

Vastator said:


> That’s because I wasn’t replying to you. You see that thank you click under it? That’s from the person I was replying to. It made sense to them, because that’s who I was talking to...



So it wasn't intended to make any sense.  Well, that's good to know.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 7, 2018)

Markle said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > That’s because I wasn’t replying to you. You see that thank you click under it? That’s from the person I was replying to. It made sense to them, because that’s who I was talking to...
> ...


Your ignorance isn’t my problem...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 7, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Ever wonder why it's so frustrating to debate Blacks, especially sub-Saharan Blacks?
> They have no debate integrity, feel free to just drop being caught in a lie, and just tell another in the next post.
> L*ike children in adult bodies in that, they have Lower IQ, Lower Impulse control, Higher Testosterone/androgen receptors, ergo higher violent Crime too.*
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, I grew up with way too many God-fearing, church-going black folk to buy into that.

I call bullshit.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 7, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> *I'm sorry, I grew up with way too many God-fearing, church-going black folk to buy into that.
> 
> I call bullshit.*


That's because YOU are a stupid Moron.

"Calling Bullshit" INSTEAD of actually Refuting what I said (alot of facts/Numbers/meat) is the work of an Idiot.
You merely said "no" you Moron.
And it's only Idiots like you who need "God Fearing"/"church" to act morally and sensibly.

NO-CONTENT 12-IQ Trash like you are the biggest problem on this board.
`


----------



## boedicca (Mar 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...



Here's some math:

450,000/40,000,000 is 1.125%

600,000/233,000,000 is 0.26%

1.125/.26 = 4.3269

Blacks are 12-13% of the U.S population; whites are over 70%. 

What this means is that the rate of black unwed births is approximately 4.3 times that of whites.

If you are going to try to make a point supported by statistics, at least try to understand what they mean.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Then why do you keep comparing convictions with arrests? Table 2 shows arrests not convictions. But  looking at the percent distribution of murders committed by Blacks  on table 2 of the 2016 UCR , which you posted, the rate is 35.9% not 53.5%. That is considerably lower than 47% dude. See what I mean by you not understanding what is right in front of you?

But your analysis was all wrong to begin with. I don't need the number of  wrongful convictions to be higher than those convicted to prove racism.  Proportional statistics have already shown that Blacks are 7 times more likely to be wrongfully convicted than whites are for murder.

 But here  is something important to consider: First of all, as I pointed out, Table 2 shows arrests, not convictions. And you have no idea how many of those arrests ended in convictions justly or wrongly.

Here is are  general comments from the FBI UCR site that  might help you understand  the data consists of arrests not convictions:
General comments from the FBI UCR site:

This table provides the number of persons arrested nationwide in 2016 broken down by race and ethnicity of *the arrestee*. In addition, the table shows the percent distribution of arrests by race and ethnicity for each offense. The table also furnishes a breakdown of these data by juveniles (persons under age 18) and adults.

The totals provided in this table reflect only those persons *arrested* by law enforcement agencies that provided race information to the UCR Program; therefore, the totals may not match those shown in other *arres*t tables for the nation.

*These data represent the number of persons arrested;* however, *some persons may be arrested more than once during a year. Therefore, the statistics in this table could, in some cases, represent multiple arrests of the same person. *


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No, Blacks are NOT responsible for MOST violent crimes. Table 21A of the UCR has a line item labeled Violent Crimes and Whites were arrested for 59%  and Backs were arrested for 37.5%.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So Hispanics, 15% of the population are responsible for only 2.6% of violent crime? That's either a much, much better minority or Hispanics are white. Either way, you are boasting that blacks commit violent at 3 times the rate of the rest of the country.

Seriously?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Explain why table 21A showing the percentage of people arrested for murder assigned to respective racial categories is vastly different from the distribution/percentage of  murder offenders in table 2?


----------



## Correll (Mar 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






1. You've done nothing to show that white racism is the cause. 

2. The negative effects of illegitimacy has been well researched. Would you like some links to academic studies to ignore?

3. You, hell, WE have been fighting white racism for generations. It is not much of a factor at this point in time. Yet, your communities' problems seem unaffected. There seems to be no correlation between white racism and your problems.

4. I've never said anything on this site to justify you slandering me with such a vile slur. YOu are a race baiting asshole. FUck you.

5. Nothing in your post supports your stupid position, and you finish by telling me to shut up? LOL! And you claim to be an academic. Which field is your degree in exactly?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



* But looking at the percent distribution of murders committed by Blacks on table 2 of the 2016 UCR , which you posted, the rate is 35.9% not 53.5%. 
*
53.5% of those of "known race". I left out those listed as unknown.
*
 Proportional statistics have already shown that Blacks are 7 times more likely to be wrongfully convicted than whites are for murder.
*
Just because they said 7 times more likely, doesn't mean they're correct.
Where is the calculation showing the rate is 7 times higher?

But just for fun, let's look at the study you like so much.......

_II. Murder 
1. Basic racial patterns in murders and exonerations 
Half of all defendants exonerated for murder are African Americans (380/762), who make up only 13% of the population of the United States.3 For the population at large, that’s seven times the rate for whites, who are 64% of the population4 but comprise only 36% of murder exonerations. Much of this racial disparity can be traced to a comparable disparity in murder convictions. *African Americans are more than seven times more likely to be imprisoned for murder than white Americans*,5 and more than six times as likely to be killed in a homicide.6 Murder in America is overwhelmingly intra-racial: 84% of white murder victims and 93% of black murder victims are killed by members of their own race.

https://www.law.umich.edu/special/exoneration/Documents/Race_and_Wrongful_Convictions.pdf
_
More than 7 times more likely to be imprisoned for murder. Makes sense that they are wrongly convicted at the same rate........if "wrongly convicted" was colorblind.
If it was all racism, they should be wrongly convicted at 10 times, or 12 times, or 20 times the rate of whites.
If you understand statistics.......


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No you didn't. Surely you aren't going to assign unknown killers to the Black rate.Are you really that dense? Admit it. You don't know why there is a disparity in the distribution of arrestees for murder in table 21A and offenders for murder in the expanded homicide table 2A. A more sound logical explanation would be that the disparity shows more people were arrested than were prosecuted. I am reluctant to say convicted because trials can go past the reporting cutoff dates  for the year in which the crime was committed. But I really don't know if table 2A represents arrests, prosecutions or convictions. If you have ay evidence to prove  able 2A is about convictions, as you posit, please post it.But the 39.9% offender rate is NOT 53.5%...which is the arrest rate.
*


			
				JQpublic1 said:
			
		


			Proportional statistics have already shown that Blacks are 7 times more likely to be wrongfully convicted than whites are for murder.
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> because they said 7 times more likely, doesn't mean they're correct.
> Where is the calculation showing the rate is 7 times higher?



They gave you a total of exonerations and the number of Blacks and whites exonerated. Use your calculator to check their math.



			
				Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> But just for fun, let's look at the study you like so much.......
> 
> _II. Murder
> 1. Basic racial patterns in murders and exonerations
> ...



No, it doesn't make sense that Blacks are imprisoned for murder at 7 times the rate of Whites  when that figure includes those wrongfully imprisoned as well. And we really don't know how many of those wrongfully  imprisoned have yet to be discovered. But as an aside...what does this have to do with UNWED MOTHERS?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


what does the UCR tell you about the distribution of  violent crime among Hispanics? get back with me when you educate yourself!


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


It's called mathematics, or more specifically, statistics. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Well, since you think you understand the Hispanic murder rate better than the FBI does..go on and tell us how you came to that conclusion. "lol"


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I know it's racist math, but if "Whites were arrested for 59%  and Backs were arrested for 37.5%", then 59 + 37.5 = 96.5% leaving Asians, Hispanics, Indians (Pocahontas-type) with the  remaining 3.5% of  violent crime.

It's math and you're black so don't bother trying to figure it out.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Explain why table 21A showing the percentage of people arrested for murder assigned to respective racial categories is vastly different from the distribution/percentage of  murder offenders in table 2?


One of the Big Discrepancies is that the Federal stats lump 'Hispanic' in with White which makes the latter look higher.
In fact, when that 18% of the pop that is unloaded from 'White' the picture clears.
ie
NYC...

*89% of all Crime in NYC Nonwhite*
March 4, 2016 - by A.N. Wyatte
89% of all Crime in NYC Nonwhite - The New Observer

*Nonwhites commit 89% of all crime in New York City, including 97.7% of all shootings, 96% of all robberies, 94.2% of all murders, 94.9% of all Juvenile Felony and Misdemeanor crimes, and 90.6% of all rapes.*

These figures are contained in the New York City Police Department’s latest “Crime and Enforcement Activity in New York City” report, which covers the dates January 1 to December 31, 2015. It can be found on the New York Government website here (PDF).
http://www.nyc.gov/html/nypd/html/an...activity.shtml

The report is almost Unique in present-day America because it Openly presents statistics on race and crime compiled from the New York City Police Department’s records management system—statistics that are most often Suppressed by other police departments.

In addition, *the NYPD breaks down the racial categories correctly, listing “Hispanic” separately instead of grouping it together with “white,” which is what most of the US government does *(thereby artificially inflating the “white” crime levels).
..........
`​


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


 But your math doesn't address the Hispanic murder arrest rate  at all, fool.  Make up your mind! Are you trying to say something about violent crimes  or about murder in particular?
Oh, don't bother, you're Greek... You can't manage your economy or your thoughts.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain why table 21A showing the percentage of people arrested for murder assigned to respective racial categories is vastly different from the distribution/percentage of  murder offenders in table 2?
> ...



Look, ya dumb SUMbyatch, We are talking about  national data not NYC. Here is the stuff you cant seem to find on your own. Ya Dumb MF. BTW... the FBI UCR does separate Hispanic and non Hispanic  crime stats. But a flake like you wouldn't know that because you have to have an IQ of at least 79 to find the website.  Here... I'll help ya...


----------



## abu afak (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Look, ya dumb SUMbyatch, We are talking about  national data not NYC. Here is the stuff you cant seem to find on your own. Ya Dumb MF. BTW... the FBI UCR does separate Hispanic and non Hispanic  crime stats. But a flake like you wouldn't know that because you have to have an IQ of at least 79 to find the website.  Here... I'll help ya...
> 
> View attachment 181269


You're DISHONEST .. as you must be you 12 IQ inmate. 

Just as the DISHONEST OP tried to Lie with stats showing the unwed birth PROBLEM.

YOUR LAST and Main Charts do NOT Include Hispanics. OOOPS

You are Constantly Moving the goal posts. Between 



JQPublic1 said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 181161


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



53.5% of those of "known race". I left out those listed as unknown.​
*No you didn't.
*
I did. You see white offenders (5004) plus black or African-American offenders (6095) plus other (291) total 
11390 offenders. 6095/11390 = 0.535118525, I rounded that to 53.5%

*They gave you a total of exonerations and the number of Blacks and whites exonerated. Use your calculator to check their math.
*
I tried, couldn't get to 7 times.

*No, it doesn't make sense that Blacks are imprisoned for murder at 7 times the rate of Whites  when that figure includes those wrongfully imprisoned as well.
*
Well, 7 times the imprisoned rate isn't my figure, it's from the authors of the study.
Also, 380 black murder exonerations out of all black murder convictions between the 1960s and 2016
is about 8 a year, maximum. Pretty sure that wouldn't make a huge dent in the rate. 

* But as an aside...what does this have to do with UNWED MOTHERS?
*
You brought up exonerations, I'm just correcting your misperceptions.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You'd better stick with the topic, you'd probably fare better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



53.5% of those of "known race". I left out those listed as unknown.

*No you didn't.*

I did. You see white offenders (5004) plus black or African-American offenders (6095) plus other (291) total
11390 offenders. 6095/11390 = 0.535118525, I rounded that to 53.5%

*You'd better stick with the topic,
*
The topic is your bad math. And misperception.
Tell me again that I didn't leave out the "unknowns". LOL!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You've wandered too far off the path. You've doe what you set out to do, derail this thread. It's dead.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Look, ya dumb SUMbyatch, We are talking about  national data not NYC. Here is the stuff you cant seem to find on your own. Ya Dumb MF. BTW... the FBI UCR does separate Hispanic and non Hispanic  crime stats. But a flake like you wouldn't know that because you have to have an IQ of at least 79 to find the website.  Here... I'll help ya...
> ...


 Awww you're done, someone stick a fork in him.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


IM2, the OP, has been talking about the crime/out-of-wedlock births since at least post #15.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Stop posting errors, I'll stop correcting you.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Awww you're done, someone stick a fork in him.


NO Content response to my showing you're a DISHONEST POS who did NOT separate Hispanic from white in all your previous posts.. and continually have to move the goal posts.

I'm not done, I PORKED you *Boy.*
`


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww you're done, someone stick a fork in him.
> ...


Fag you couldn't pork Melania if she was sitting nude on your face. All you have done here is blow hot air.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


My only error is conversing with an idiot like you. Now people are beginning to wonder who about me....


----------



## abu afak (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Fag you couldn't pork Melania if she was sitting nude on your face. All you have done here is blow hot air.


So to be clear AGAIN:

NO Content response to my showing you're a DISHONEST POS who did NOT separate Hispanic from White in all your previous posts.. and continually have to move the goal posts.

I'm not done, I PORKED you *Boy.


EDIT:*
Inevitable Empty Last-wording to follow from 12 IQ ebonics BOY.
He lost.
*`*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 8, 2018)

abu afak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fag you couldn't pork Melania if she was sitting nude on your face. All you have done here is blow hot air.
> ...


The UCR separated Hispanic from White...dumny...you just were too stupid to see it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



* Much of this racial disparity can be traced to a comparable disparity in murder convictions. African Americans are more than seven times more likely to be imprisoned for murder than white Americans,
*
Thanks for this one......


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Lie. I've been responding to people trying to make this about crime and you were told o start another thread if you want to talk about crime.. That's all you ever do, lie about lack crime.  And you have been allowed to hijack these threads all the time instead of deleting your comments or banning you from the topic.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



This doesn't prove anything but the fact whites get away with killing blacks like Wilson and Zimmerman did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Treyvon and Brown weren't murdered.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes they were and it's not a topic I am going to be debating with an idiot like you.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


At least you have enough sense not to step into the "kill zone"; instead you have to settle for cowering at the edge lobbing juvenile insults...


----------



## abu afak (Mar 9, 2018)

Color of Crime update/summary excerpts
The Color of Crime
Crime rates

There are dramatic race differences in crime rates.
Asians have the Lowest rates, followed by Whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates.
This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups. In 2013, a black was Six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
......
Urban centers
In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for Murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the *crime of “shooting”— defined as firing a bullet that hits someone  —a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.

If New York City were All white, the murder rate would drop by 91%, the robbery rate by 81%, and the shootings rate by 97%.

In an All-white Chicago, murder would decline 90%, rape by 81%, and robbery by 90%.
......

`
`*​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Color of Crime update/summary excerpts
> The Color of Crime
> Crime rates
> 
> ...



So how long have you been a GrandWizard? 

You're so fucking derp, you insulted a cracker, me. You are an example of people too stupid to know which end is up.

Boedicca nailed it, you failed it. Get with us the next time your cousins let you out of the basement.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> So how long have you been a GrandWizard?
> 
> You're so fucking derp, you insulted a cracker, me. You are an example of people too stupid to know which end is up.
> 
> Boedicca nailed it, you failed it. Get with us the next time your cousins let you out of the basement.


'Marion,' the gender-conflicted, 12-IQ Altar boy with the usual:
NO REBUTTAL

You are stupid and worthless as a political poster.


*EDIT to Below.
Note 'Maid Marion' with NO CONTENT EVER.
No Rebuttal, No Content. No Stats.
IOW, a mindless TROLL.
bye*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > So how long have you been a GrandWizard?
> ...



You better stick to IM2, because you can't touch me, boy.

You're strictly amatuer.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You made your intent quite clear:



> Ever since my *post two days ago*, in which I detailed the way the right, a) distorts evidence about social pathology in black communities with regard to *crime *and out-of-wedlock childbirth,



You posted that on March 2. Your only post in this thread prior to Match 2 is the OP. So according to you, you wanted to discuss crime in this thread.

You're shitskinned and full of shit.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

abu afak said:


> Color of Crime update/summary excerpts
> The Color of Crime
> Crime rates
> 
> ...



The color of crime us a debunked fake study done by a racist named Jared Taylor,


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I whip your ass regularly. So then I guess he just can't hang.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Color of Crime update/summary excerpts
> ...


You not liking it doesn't constitute it being debunked. You have a bad habit of making retarded proclaimations, believing them. Then expecting others to do so as well... Like your "degree" for example...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



All you do is post up tired dumb comments about black crime.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



It's been debunked.  It doesn't count.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Show us...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

*Originally published in 1999, The Color of Crime has been a staple of the white nationalist/alt-right movement for over a decade. It has also been subjected to several debunkings over the years. (See **here** and **here**. The book The Color of Justice is also a valuable resource.) Now Taylor is advertising the 2016 version of the booklet, and advertising it with the assistance of Vice Media co-founder and **frequent Fox News guest** Gavin McInnes.*

Jared Taylor Touts Bogus ‘Color of Crime’ Report in an Awkward Interview with Gavin McInnes

*The Color of Crime, a booklet by white separatist Jared Taylor, uses faulty analysis in its claims that whites are overwhelmingly victimized by blacks.*

Color of Crime Booklet by Jared Taylor Popular on Radical Right

Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Just because your dumb ass believes a racist study doesn't make that study valid.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Originally published in 1999, The Color of Crime has been a staple of the white nationalist/alt-right movement for over a decade. It has also been subjected to several debunkings over the years. (See **here** and **here**. The book The Color of Justice is also a valuable resource.) Now Taylor is advertising the 2016 version of the booklet, and advertising it with the assistance of Vice Media co-founder and **frequent Fox News guest** Gavin McInnes.*
> 
> Jared Taylor Touts Bogus ‘Color of Crime’ Report in an Awkward Interview with Gavin McInnes
> 
> ...


Bunch of cryin'... No debunking. While you managed to dodge numbers, and math in pursuit of you "sociology degree", math doesn't lie. And "The Color of Crime" uses the same Fed stats you were using to try and make your point earlier... Dumb negro... It apparently is only debunked when others show how worthless blacks are...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Originally published in 1999, The Color of Crime has been a staple of the white nationalist/alt-right movement for over a decade. It has also been subjected to several debunkings over the years. (See **here** and **here**. The book The Color of Justice is also a valuable resource.) Now Taylor is advertising the 2016 version of the booklet, and advertising it with the assistance of Vice Media co-founder and **frequent Fox News guest** Gavin McInnes.*
> ...



No he doesn't use the same stats. Ad his study has been debunked. I already know you at a dumb ass so  there is no more need t waste my time with you sound as white boy. In his trash, he multiplies the DOJ numbers by something like 9 for every black crime to come to his inflated totals. I know, because I read it. Can you even read?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Just because the comments are about dumb negroes like you doesn't make the comments themselves dumb.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Originally published in 1999, The Color of Crime has been a staple of the white nationalist/alt-right movement for over a decade. It has also been subjected to several debunkings over the years. (See **here** and **here**. The book The Color of Justice is also a valuable resource.) Now Taylor is advertising the 2016 version of the booklet, and advertising it with the assistance of Vice Media co-founder and **frequent Fox News guest** Gavin McInnes.*
> 
> Jared Taylor Touts Bogus ‘Color of Crime’ Report in an Awkward Interview with Gavin McInnes
> 
> ...


Per your source, Tim Wise:



> the homicide offending rate for blacks is about *6.8 times higher* than the rate for whites.


----------



## abu afak (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> \
> 
> No he doesn't use the same stats. Ad his study has been debunked. I already know you at a dumb ass so  there is no more need t waste my time with you sound as white boy. In his trash, he multiplies the DOJ numbers by something like 9 for every black crime to come to his inflated totals. I know, because I read it. Can you even read?


The SPL Center (LOL) article (yr 2000) does NOT even attempt "debunking."
It only takes issue with interracial crime, Not the overall crime rate numbers.

And of course, I posted the numbers from the lates/Revised edition of 2016.

It should also be noted for Morons like you that several of the stats I posted (ie, NY, Chicago), deal with all non-white crime rates. Namely, Black and Hispanic, NOT just Black v white.
Those TWO minorities commit almost 90% of Urban violent crime in many big cities.
`


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

r


abu afak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...



Actually SPLC did debunk this study.

Based on a cursory examination of 1994 data about interracial crimes between whites and blacks — less than a sixth of all crimes committed that year — Taylor comes to a series of what he describes as "startling conclusions" about black criminality. Blacks, he claims, are vastly more likely to attack whites than vice versa and, in fact, are far more prone to criminality in general. *The reason, Taylor suggests amidst a blizzard of misleading statistics*, is their blackness — something about black genes, or perhaps black culture, that endows African-Americans with a natural proclivity to criminality.

*Mistaking Poverty for Race*
* But Taylor is plainly, demonstrably wrong.

Taylor uses an incredibly simplistic analytical method that flatly ignores the fundamental conclusion of decades of serious criminology:*

*Selection Bias and Reality 
Taylor's decision to simply ignore these well-documented criminological findings is not his report's only flaw. Another major error — a cardinal sin in the science of statistics — is "selection bias." Although Taylor wants crime patterns to be explained by the mere presence of black people, only a contorted analysis based on a small subset of crime data is able to produce such "evidence."

Similarly, by concentrating only on interracial crime, Jared Taylor paints a severely distorted picture of crime and victimization patterns in the United States today.

What Taylor actually does is consider only a subset of data on crime — statistics on interracial crimes between blacks and whites from the National Crime Victimization Survey (NCVS).*

*For crimes of violence — the crimes Taylor focuses on — that data covers just 16 percent of the crimes committed in 1994. The result is a skewed view of the impact of race on crime that suggests that whites ought to be terrified of blacks who, in Taylor's view, present a serious threat to society.

Missing the Forest for the Trees *
* But this analysis completely overlooks the larger — and far more scientifically defensible — pattern in the data: Most crime is intra-racial (black-on-black and white-on-white), not interracial.
*
Color of Crime Booklet by Jared Taylor Popular on Radical Right


----------



## IM2 (Mar 9, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Originally published in 1999, The Color of Crime has been a staple of the white nationalist/alt-right movement for over a decade. It has also been subjected to several debunkings over the years. (See **here** and **here**. The book The Color of Justice is also a valuable resource.) Now Taylor is advertising the 2016 version of the booklet, and advertising it with the assistance of Vice Media co-founder and **frequent Fox News guest** Gavin McInnes.*
> ...



LOL!

But here is where the white racist argument falls apart.

*The fact is, precisely because the black homicide offending rate is so much higher than the rate for whites (as noted above, 6.8 times higher), we should expect the black-on-white homicide numbers to be much higher than they were, relative to the white-on-black numbers.

If whites were (and we were) 63.7 percent of the population in 2010, population availability alone would suggest that we should have been as many as 63.7 percent of the victims of black murderers (especially if we were being targeted by black offenders, as implied by white supremacists), and that of the 4,765 victims of black killers, whites should have been 3,035 of them, rather than 704.

And if blacks were 13.6 percent of the population in 2010 (and they were), population availability would suggest that 13.6 percent of the victims of white killers should have been black, and so, of the 3,896 victims of white murderers that year, blacks should have been 530 of them, rather than 413. In both cases, the interracial homicide numbers are lower than random chance would predict, but especially so for black-on-white homicide.

Indeed, given population availability and general differences in homicide offending rates there should have been at least 5.8 times more black-on-white homicides than white-on-black homicides in 2010, but in truth, there were only 1.7 times more. In all, there were at least 2200 fewer black-on-white homicides than might have been expected based on random chance, and the ratio of black-on-white to white-on-black homicide was only about one-third as large as would have been expected. Instead of black-on-white homicides comprising 63 percent of 1,117 interracial murders involving whites and blacks, random chance would have predicted that they should have comprised 85 percent of a much larger number: 3,565.
*
Nazis Can’t Do Math: Reflections on Racism, Crime and the Illiteracy of Right-Wing Statistical Analysis


----------



## abu afak (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Actually SPLC did debunk this study.
> Based on a cursory examination of 1994 data about interracial crimes between whites and blacks — less than a sixth of all crimes committed that year — Taylor... Blacks, he claims, are vastly more likely to attack whites than vice versa and.. *The reason, Taylor suggests amidst a blizzard of misleading statistics*, is their blackness — something about black genes, or perhaps black culture, that endows African-Americans with a natural proclivity to criminality.
> *Mistaking Poverty for Race
> But Taylor is plainly, demonstrably wrong.
> ...


Again, you DISHONEST Clown... you post the 1994 article as rebuttalfor 2016 Stats.
What DISHONEST JERK.
*
Further, SPLC does NOT dispute the Race and Crime numbers, just seeks to attribute them to 'poverty.'
And SPLC does NOT dispute the Total Minority Crime rates, just interracial ones.*

You're a Dishonest Clocksetter and a typical 12 IQ.... Boy.
`


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> 
> *Of the 3,977,745 babies born in the United States of America in 2015, 1,600,208 of them—or 40.2 percent--were born to unmarried mothers, according to data released this month by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> ...


Congrats

You are the dumbest fucking person on usmb.

you know your math is wrong, but you call it racist in defense of the indefensible.


sciencerocks is going to be pissed you replaced him


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


First of all, whether they're murdering whites or blacks, how does that make them more or less violent?

Secondly, what does national population availability have to do with it? Shitskins likely tend to murder in or around their own negrohoods, so population availability _in negrohoods_ is more important, unless you believe most black murderers keep statistics of their murders and murder according to demographics statistics. Sort of like equal murder opportunity or affirmative homicide.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 11, 2018)

abu afak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually SPLC did debunk this study.
> ...


I remember one of them coloureds was arguing that the Detroit bankruptcy _caused_ Detroit's descent into crime, despite the descent happening years before the bankruptcy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
*
That's what the UCR shows and what's worse for you is that's what it shows every single year.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

abu afak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually SPLC did debunk this study.
> ...



Actually recycling a debunked study is dishonest.

*Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
*
 That is the truth. Jared Taylor is a joke who was long ago debunked by respectable professionals in the field.

That makes you a joke also.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 
You're too damn dumb to understand such complex issues.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



The fact it has been debunked does.  And just like the other dumb asses I could tale you to a debate stage and we debate these issues then shut you up in less than 10 minutes. Stay in your lane boy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Indeed:

Samuel Jared Taylor is an American white supremacist. He is the founder and editor of American Renaissance, a white supremacist online magazine. Wikipedia


----------



## Vastator (Mar 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No it hasn’t been “debunked”. This is one of those proclamations I was referring to. As for debate... You can’t even defend your positions on an Internet forum, much less an actual debate, Boy...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



It has, almost 20 years ago. I beat your ass at will.  I'd embarrass your racist white ass in a debate.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It just came out yet again in currently revised statistical format. Using verifiable data. So much for your empty proclamation. (Yet again.) You still fail to verify any of your claims. To date the only thing you’ve been beating is your meat. This ain’t “the hood”, negro. Shit talking doesn’t impress anyone. Data does. And you don’t have any...


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Yeah I'm too damn white to understand how the cause can occur after the effect.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> *
> That's what the UCR shows and what's worse for you is that's what it shows every single year.



How many out of 100,000 for each offense and each race?  That's what is important and what could lead to a solution.

Why do you not want a solution?  To keep them under your thumb?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Whites commit more rapes, aggravated assaults, burglaries, vandalism, arson, larceny-theft, motor vehicle theft, crimes against property, violent crime, forgery, counterfeiting, buying, receiving selling and possessing stolen property, illegal weapons possession, prostitution, commercialized vice, sex offenses, drug violations, drunk driving, offenses involving family and children, driving under the influence, liquor laws, drunkenness, vagrancy, curfew and loitering, and all other offenses excluding traffic, disorderly conduct and suspicion.
> ...



What's important is for whites shut up and fix the larger crime problem  in your own community. We know what the solutions are for us and they have nothing to do with a per 100,000 estimation.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I have plenty and the color of crime isn't it. I was debunked 20 years ago, revising a debunked theory 20 years later doesn't change the fact it has no merit. This ain't the farm white boy and bullshit don't cut  it.. You need data and data from respected sources not known white supremacists.


----------



## Markle (Mar 12, 2018)

For the sake of accuracy, since SOME HERE are violently allergic to FACTS and the TRUTH.

* Race And Hispanic Origin Of Victims And Offenders, 2012-15*
Victimization rates
During 2012-15, the rate of white-on-white violent crime
(12.0 per 1,000 white persons) was about four times higher
than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000). *The rate of
black-on-black violent crime (16.5 per 1,000 black persons)
was more than five times higher than white-on-black violent
crime (2.8 per 1,000). *The rate of Hispanic-on-Hispanic
violent crime (8.3 per 1,000 Hispanic persons) was about
double the rate of white-on-Hispanic (4.1 per 1,000) and
black-on-Hispanic (4.2 per 1,000) violent crime. As with
violent crime, the rates of serious violent crime and simple
assault were higher for intraracial victimizations than
interracial victimizations.

Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - Race and Hispanic Origin of Victims and Offenders, 2012-15


----------



## Vastator (Mar 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You got nothing but the habit of repeating yourself... That’s a negro habit... You got nothing of merit, as usual...


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Once you and your shit-colored brethren move to Apefreaka, we'll divert all the resources currently being spent on incarcerating, prosecuting, policing, and feeding you on fixing our own community. Deal?


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 13, 2018)

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


It's a Russian troll. His window with Google Translate must have froze so he keeps unknowingly copying and pasting the same translation over and over again.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 13, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Well since that's not going to happen fix your communities cracker.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Markle said:


> For the sake of accuracy, since SOME HERE are violently allergic to FACTS and the TRUTH.
> 
> * Race And Hispanic Origin Of Victims And Offenders, 2012-15*
> Victimization rates
> ...



The sake of accuracy shows us the majority of all crimes are interracial. Seems like you are violently allergic to fact and truth. _*The rate of black-on-black violent crime (16.5 per 1,000 black persons) was more than five times higher than black-on-white violent crime (3.1 per 1,000).  *_So black on black was also 5 times greater than black on white. 16.5 is more than 5 times the rate of 3.1. And your psychosis doesn't seem to allow you to understand how whites commit violent crimes against each other at a rate of 12 per 1000. That far more than others commit against whites. So you aren't looking forth truth, you are looking to build that strawman. 3.1 out of 1,000 and 2.8 out of 1,000 are basically the same amount, so then you cannot sanely make these claims you are making and call them truth. Both numbers at very small so trying to build a case of high violence against whites by using these numbers shows again that you are not trying to debate the truth. 2.8 ad 3.1 rounded off are both 3. 3 out of 1,000 and you want to say this is evidence of high rates of crimes against whites by blacks. Well it's not.


----------



## bgrouse (Mar 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Of course it's not going to happen. You and your shit-colored brethren know you have it made in a white-run country!


----------



## blastoff (Mar 14, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *CDC: 40%+ of U.S. Babies Born to Unmarried Women for 8th Straight Year*
> ...


Um...dumbest on USMB? Any discussion of that topic must include tigerred.


----------

